# These People Demand Citizenship!!!



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it just me, or does it seem illogical to protest for AMERICAN citizenship, while flying a Mexican flag, or disgracing an American flag by flying it upside-down?  Or hold a rally where you chant in spanish?

If you want to convence someone to let you immigrate, wouldn't it make sense to show respect for the American flag, and form a well-articulated argument IN ENGLISH?  

Kind of like those Muslims in France who rioted, burned cars, and assaulted police officers because of those cartoons depicting Muslims as irrational and violent....


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does it seem illogical to protest for AMERICAN citizenship, while flying a Mexican flag, or disgracing an American flag by flying it upside-down?  Or hold a rally where you chant in spanish?
> 
> If you want to convence someone to let you immigrate, wouldn't it make sense to show respect for the American flag, and form a well-articulated argument IN ENGLISH?
> 
> Kind of like those Muslims in France who rioted, burned cars, and assaulted police officers because of those cartoons depicting Muslims as irrational and violent....


Another Racist thread.....big surprise.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

It boggles my mind that people can protest the enforcement of a pre-existing law that they are breaking.  There are plenty of ways to get citizenship, speaking English should be a pre-requisite.  I think if perhaps a few of them took a cue from the many people who come here legally and attain citizenship, this problem would be resolved.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does it seem illogical to protest for AMERICAN citizenship, while flying a Mexican flag, or disgracing an American flag by flying it upside-down?  Or hold a rally where you chant in spanish?
> 
> If you want to convence someone to let you immigrate, wouldn't it make sense to show respect for the American flag, and form a well-articulated argument IN ENGLISH?
> 
> Kind of like those Muslims in France who rioted, burned cars, and assaulted police officers because of those cartoons depicting Muslims as irrational and violent....



I say deport the retards.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Another Racist thread.....big surprise.



Another worthless post....big surprise



Tell me, exactly what race am I bigoted against to say that people supporting immigration should show respect for the country they want to immigrate into?  Foreman, you are just another irrational liberal without the brain capacity to form an original thought.


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Another worthless post....big surprise
> 
> 
> 
> * Tell me, exactly what race am I bigoted agains*t to say that people supporting immigration should show respect for the country they want to immigrate into?  Foreman, you are just another irrational liberal without the brain capacity to form an original thought.


When you poat a thread that is not bashing: Blacks, Mexicans or Arabs I will let you knoiw son.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When you poat a thread that is not bashing: Blacks, Mexicans or Arabs I will let you knoiw son.



Shit, those greedy blacks, mexicans, and arabs sure have sealed there own fate, right foreman?    Thats not racism, that classism, right?  you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Shit, those greedy blacks, mexicans, and arabs sure have sealed there own fate, right foreman?    Thats not racism, that classism, right?  you are a fucking idiot.


 Look up classism and get back to us son


----------



## topolo (Apr 10, 2006)

missile away


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

*
clemsons worst nightmare *


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

The crutch of the weak-minded:


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Another worthless post....big surprise


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> The crutch of the weak-minded:








*I agree, and so is this*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 10, 2006)

Foreman, you are a weird individual

It's like you hate being white. You act like you're a black person, a mexican person, a hispanic person, and you always get so angry whenever someone .. usually clemson, post something about politics or immigration or low class society. In fact, you hate america.

I mean, if you hate it so much .. why don't you go move. If you don't support anything then get out.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah....


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you are a weird individual
> 
> It's like you hate being white. You act like you're a black person, a mexican person, a hispanic person, and you always get so angry whenever someone .. usually clemson, post something about politics or immigration or low class society. In fact, you hate america.
> 
> I mean, if you hate it so much .. *why don't you go move*. If you don't support anything then get out.


I want to move into your house son, now shut up and go pop a zit.


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah....








I bet you like how they are holding the flag


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I want to move into your house son, now shut up and go pop a zit.



Why dont you grow up? You're 38 years old for christ sake.


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Why dont you grow up? You're 38 years old for christ sake.


I'm growing right now thinking of you


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you are a weird individual
> 
> It's like you hate being white. You act like you're a black person, a mexican person, a hispanic person, and you always get so angry whenever someone .. usually clemson, post something about politics or immigration or low class society. In fact, you hate america.
> 
> I mean, if you hate it so much .. why don't you go move. If you don't support anything then get out.



Foreman definitely hates white people, which is strange because he looks like a redneck in his gallery...pale, cut-off shirt...


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Foreman definitely hates white people, which is strange because he looks like a redneck in his gallery...pale, cut-off shirt...


*clemson's America





*


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It boggles my mind that people can protest the enforcement of a pre-existing law that they are breaking.  There are plenty of ways to get citizenship, speaking English should be a pre-requisite.  I think if perhaps a few of them took a cue from the many people who come here legally and attain citizenship, this problem would be resolved.



It's not quite that easy to gain citizenship.  It's not something you can just apply for.  I've been here on visas that I have to re-apply for yearly since 1999.  I am probably 2 years away from getting a Green Card still and will NEVER be elligible for citizenship.  The only reason I have it so easy is because I have a degree and a job where the company is willing to sponsor me.

And that pre-existing law is a law that hasn't been enforced really ever.  We are talking about people that have lived and worked here for 30-40 years.  They have American children and grandchildren and many of them spent years working under the table for you and me doing yard work, etc.  They haven't exactly been hiding.  Even police, government buildings, politicians and immigration officers have been employing them for years... and now all of the sudden we are going to enforce the law and throw them out of a country they have called home for 40 years?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> It's not quite that easy to gain citizenship.  It's not something you can just apply for.  I've been here on visas that I have to re-apply for yearly since 1999.  I am probably 2 years away from getting a Green Card still and will NEVER be elligible for citizenship.  The only reason I have it so easy is because I have a degree and a job where the company is willing to sponsor me.
> 
> And that pre-existing law is a law that hasn't been enforced really ever.  We are talking about people that have lived and worked here for 30-40 years.  They have American children and grandchildren and many of them spent years working under the table for you and me doing yard work, etc.  They haven't exactly been hiding.  Even police, government buildings, politicians and immigration officers have been employing them for years... and now all of the sudden we are going to enforce the law and throw them out of a country they have called home for 40 years?




That???s funny, because I go to college with about a 1000 legal immigrants every semester who have no trouble at all attaining their proper documentation.
What you mean to say is someone who is poor, uneducated, and too fucking lazy to pick up a book and learn English can't just apply for citizenship.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> That???s funny, because I go to college with about a 1000 legal immigrants every semester who have no trouble at all attaining their proper documentation.
> What you mean to say is someone who is poor, uneducated, and too fucking lazy to pick up a book and learn English can't just apply for citizenship.



Of course you do.  Student visas can be obtained by anyone.  It's one thing to get a student visa.  It is something else completely to get citizenship or a green card.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah.....how dare anyone fly a flag that ain't American? 


Well, except maybe these traitors. . .with the Stars and Bars. . .


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you are a weird individual
> 
> It's like you hate being white. You act like you're a black person, a mexican person, a hispanic person, and you always get so angry whenever someone .. usually *clemson,* post something about politics or immigration or low class society. In fact, you hate america.
> 
> I mean, if you hate it so much .. why don't you go move. If you don't support anything then get out.


 
There was another post made by another member that was similar but I side with Foreman on Clemson.
I would love to see him post something *positive *or different, I also post threads about current events but not insult that persons race.
I have been around a lot of good people from other races to know better.


We all have our prejudices, I can understand that but Clemson's a little coward who will not admit it. At least Richyo.. admitted to being a bigot, and you know what....I respect him for that.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Of course you do. Student visas can be obtained by anyone. It's one thing to get a student visa. It is something else completely to get citizenship or a green card.


 
he's right.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> It's not quite that easy to gain citizenship.  It's not something you can just apply for.  I've been here on visas that I have to re-apply for yearly since 1999.  I am probably 2 years away from getting a Green Card still and will NEVER be elligible for citizenship.  The only reason I have it so easy is because I have a degree and a job where the company is willing to sponsor me.
> 
> And that pre-existing law is a law that hasn't been enforced really ever.  We are talking about people that have lived and worked here for 30-40 years.  They have American children and grandchildren and many of them spent years working under the table for you and me doing yard work, etc.  They haven't exactly been hiding.  Even police, government buildings, politicians and immigration officers have been employing them for years... and now all of the sudden we are going to enforce the law and throw them out of a country they have called home for 40 years?



Not me, I am from VT, no Mexicans up there.

It is not that difficult, I have friends who have done it, you have managed nicely it seems.  You have to be here for like 5 years and then pass a test.  Provided you fill out paperwork you are pretty good to go.  I can see how that would be a problem for someone who doesn't speak English.  More of an issue, I believe, is paying taxes.  See where that $8 an hour takes them then.  If they are just given citizenship, a family of 4 can't live on $8 and prolly qualifies for welfare.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> he's right.



Ok, let me explain this a little more. I realize that a student visa isn't citizenship. I have a handful of friends that have already applied for their citizenship. My friend, Mo, says that he was allowed to apply after being a legal resident of the US for 5 years, which worked out well for him, because he will be graduating right at about the same time as his paperwork goes through. Basically, all he had to do was renew his student visa every year for five years then take a test and apply for citizenship where he then will swear in, and became a full fledged American. He also told me that his brother has already gone through the process, but came to the US on a work visa. The same process applies. All he had to do is keep renewing his work visa every year for five years, and maintain residence in the US. At the end of the 5 years he applied and was granted citizenship. By the way, Mo and is brother are from Pakistan, so you can not tell me that it is harder for a Mexican to be granted citizenship than an Arab. 
You know what did make the whole process a lot easier for them? 

KNOWING HOW TO FUCKING SPEAK ENGLISH!!!

If you are too stupid or uneducated  to figure out how to apply for a work visa, then I do not want you to come here. The collective intelligence of the US is low enough as it is without people bringing it down lower. 
I am going to ask some of my other friends if they plan to immigrate to the US, and how hard it was for them to do so. I will let you guys know what they have to say about the subject, because I am sure they can provide some insight into this.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Not me, I am from VT, no Mexicans up there.
> 
> It is not that difficult, I have friends who have done it, you have managed nicely it seems.  You have to be here for like 5 years and then pass a test.  Provided you fill out paperwork you are pretty good to go.  I can see how that would be a problem for someone who doesn't speak English.  More of an issue, I believe, is paying taxes.  See where that $8 an hour takes them then.  If they are just given citizenship, a family of 4 can't live on $8 and prolly qualifies for welfare.



I am an English speaking Canadian (I don't speak French) and have been working and paying taxes in the US since 1999.  I hope they finish processing my Green Card within the next couple of years.  I will never be eligible for citizenship under the current laws.  I know lots of immigrants here too... and most are on visas or have a Green Card.  I don't know anyone that has citizenship who was born outside of the country.  I would bet the people you are talking about aren't citizens.  They probably just have green cards or visas.  The US government isn't handing out a lot of citizenships (at least not to Canadians)


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Ok, let me explain this a little more. I realize that a student visa isn't citizenship. I have a handful of friends that have already applied for their citizenship. My friend, Mo, says that he was allowed to apply after being a legal resident of the US for 5 years, which worked out well for him, because he will be graduating right at about the same time as his paperwork goes through. Basically, all he had to do was renew his student visa every year for five years then take a test and apply for citizenship where he then will swear in, and became a full fledged American. He also told me that his brother has already gone through the process, but came to the US on a work visa. The same process applies. All he had to do is keep renewing his work visa every year for five years, and maintain residence in the US. At the end of the 5 years he applied and was granted citizenship. By the way, Mo and is brother are from Pakistan, so you can not tell me that it is harder for a Mexican to be granted citizenship than an Arab.
> You know what did make the whole process a lot easier for them?
> 
> KNOWING HOW TO FUCKING SPEAK ENGLISH!!!
> ...



Student visas are considered non-immigrant visas and the time spent on them does not allow you to apply for citizenship.  The same is true of TN work visas.  As a Canadian, I may be able to get a green card but there really isn't an easy path to citizenship


----------



## maniclion (Apr 10, 2006)

I always hear that illegal immigrants are stealing our jobs.  Could someone tell me, what jobs are they stealing?


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I always hear that illegal immigrants are stealing our jobs.  Could someone tell me, what jobs are they stealing?


More like driving the market down, they will work for much less than an American will.....and the rich love that.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There was another post made by another member that was similar but I side with Foreman on Clemson.
> I would love to see him post something *positive *or different, I also post threads about current events but not insult that persons race.
> I have been around a lot of good people from other races to know better.
> 
> ...






Min0 holds a grudge from some lame argument over two months ago.  I started a thread about murder rates, that was 100% factual, and didn't express any opinion what so ever.  

The thing about people like Min0 and Foreman is that they are too lazy to try and articulate a real thought.  If someone posts some statistics on murder rates, and you don't agree with it, then explain your side.  If someone posts something about illegal immigrants and you disagree, how about share your opinion....  The fact is that they would rather hide behind the race card than exert their brain.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Student visas are considered non-immigrant visas and the time spent on them does not allow you to apply for citizenship.  The same is true of TN work visas.  As a Canadian, I may be able to get a green card but there really isn't an easy path to citizenship



I just talked to two of my friends that are here in the US with an F-1 student visa. They will both be filing for naturalization at the end of August. You will have to show me some proof that time spent in the US as a student doesn't count towards citizenship, because they are both saying that you full of shit.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyway, the only point I was trying to make with this thread was that I think Mexican immigrants would recieve a lot more sympathy from Americans if they held rallies in which the waived only American flags, and made a well-spoken case about how all they wanted was a living wage, and to work for a living....

I think that would be a lot more successful than a rally with a mexican flag, where the chants are in spanish, and people are disrespecting the american flag....


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Min0 holds a grudge from some lame argument over two months ago.  I started a thread about murder rates, that was 100% factual, and didn't express any opinion what so ever.
> 
> The thing about people like Min0 and Foreman is that they are too lazy to try and articulate a real thought.  If someone posts some statistics on murder rates, and you don't agree with it, then explain your side.  If someone posts something about illegal immigrants and you disagree, how about share your opinion....  The fact is that they would rather hide behind the race card than exert their brain.


Please son, you have yet to show any intelligent posts. Making threads about who you hate and posting limited facts is far from intelligent.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Min0 holds a grudge from some lame argument over two months ago. I started a thread about murder rates, that was 100% factual, and didn't express any opinion what so ever.
> 
> The thing about people like Min0 and Foreman is that they are too lazy to try and articulate a real thought. If someone posts some statistics on murder rates, and you don't agree with it, then explain your side. If someone posts something about illegal immigrants and you disagree, how about share your opinion.... The fact is that they would rather hide behind the race card than exert their brain.


 
I just enjoy pissing you off, just look at you...last week you put my name under your name kiss and before that you started a thread about me and now I am in your signature.

The only thing I did was show your girlfriends picture with a black man.....that's right folks.

Clemsons girl went black and now she won't go back, your so wack jack.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I just enjoy pissing you off...



you must be dissappointed when I just laugh at you then...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I just talked to two of my friends that are here in the US with an F-1 student visa. They will both be filing for naturalization at the end of August. You will have to show me some proof that time spent in the US as a student doesn't count towards citizenship, because they are both saying that you full of shit.




That was my take too, a couple of my friends went the same route, my University has a ton of foreign folk and guys I have known since Freshman year are citizens now.  I honestly couldn't care less, but they look at it as a badge.

I will say, this prolly doesn't apply to some dude gardening.  I can't imagine a work visa for that.  I guess that is the point many anti-immigration folk take.  The immigrants bitching aren't necessarily the cream of the crop where they are coming from.  Not to say their function in society isn't important, and most of those rich white folk would be up shit creek if they had to pay a unionized work force to do all manual labor jobs.


----------



## MyK (Apr 10, 2006)

I went to a US school for my masters because It will aid me in working in the US in the future


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you must be disappointed when I just laugh at you then...


 
Nope, I know for a fact your pissed off.
It's obvious.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 10, 2006)

I think we should let them stay here and tax them.  Fair.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I think we should let them stay here and tax them.  Fair.




I doubt they could live here AND pay taxes.  But, give them citizenship and they can collect welfare, and therein lies the problem.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I doubt they could live here AND pay taxes.  But, give them citizenship and they can collect welfare, and therein lies the problem.



^ 9,999th post


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I just talked to two of my friends that are here in the US with an F-1 student visa. They will both be filing for naturalization at the end of August. You will have to show me some proof that time spent in the US as a student doesn't count towards citizenship, because they are both saying that you full of shit.



Check out page 7... this defines when you become a resident.  Simply living in the US or having a F-1 student visa or a TN or even an H1-B does not give you residence:

http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/natz/English.pdf

page 18 shows the requirements for naturalization.  One of them is having permanent residence (as define on page 7) for 5 years.  This means you need to get a Green Card first.  (see page 22)

Again, form M-480 confirms this

And this link: http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/tempbenefits/StudVisas.htm

Note for a F-1 student - "The student must maintain a residence abroad which he/she has no intention of giving up"  This is because it is a non-immigrant visa.

Here is a list of the non-immigrant visas (including F-1)

http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/visas.htm

Here is a description of non-immigrant visas:
http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/tempbenefits/index.htm

This is a quote from it:

General requirements for foreign nationals seeking temporary admission include, but are not limited to, the following:

*The purpose of the visit must be temporary; 
The foreign national must agree to depart at the end of his/her authorized stay or extension; *
The foreign national must be in possession of a valid passport; 
A foreign residence must be maintained by the foreign national, in most instances; 
The foreign national may be required to show proof of financial support; 
The foreign national must be admissable or have obtained a waiver for any ground of inadmissability; 
The foreign national must abide by the terms and conditions of admission. 


I know about this because I have been through it (still going through it).  I was a student in the US.  Then I had to get a TN visa to work here.  Both visas are temporary visas and you have to show temporary intent to get them.  Because of this, you are not eligible to apply for permanent residence on a these visas.  I had to get my company to sponsor me for an H1-B visa in order to apply for a permanent residence.  An H1-B doesn't have these same restrictions and you can apply for permanent residence on an H1-B.  Once you get the permanent residence card, you can wait 5 years and then get citizenship but you cannot apply for citizenship simply on a TN, H1-B or F-1

There now show me some proof that time spent in the US as a student on just a F-1 counts towards your 5 years because I am thinking it is you that is full of shit.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Check out page 7... this defines when you become a resident.  Simply living in the US or having a F-1 student visa or a TN or even an H1-B does not give you residence:
> 
> http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/natz/English.pdf
> 
> ...



I just went and read the exact sections you asked me too. I am not going to go knocking on Mo's door to ask him right now, but I did send two e-mails to firstgov.gov requesting a clarification of this issue. Personally, I think you are misinterpreting the information, but I am not going to argue with you about it until I get a reply from the government. I should hear back from them within the week's end.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I just went and read the exact sections you asked me too. I am not going to go knocking on Mo's door to ask him right now, but I did send two e-mails to firstgov.gov requesting a clarification of this issue. Personally, I think you are misinterpreting the information, but I am not going to argue with you about it until I get a reply from the government. I should hear back from them within the week's end.



It wouldn't be me misinterpretting it... it would be my immigration lawyers.

Depending on the country he is from, there could be different rules too.  US immigration laws are the second most complicated laws in the world because of all the exceptions (only to US tax laws)  (I think)


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 11, 2006)

im a black african with with mexican parents  u got a problem with me too clemson well?? well have you punk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a cure for all this shit. They say we don't have room to house them all if we pick them all up. So lets pick them up one at a time and give them a choice. 

1) Go back to where the fuck they came from 

or 

2) Then lets just dress them in army uniforms and send there asses to Irac and bring home the other troops.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> im a black african with with mexican parents  u got a problem with me too clemson well?? well have you punk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Aren't you in Australia?  If so, I am guessing he has no problem with you.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2006)

And Speaking of Australia...

My Wife is an Aussie.  We went through all the legal routes to get her legal status.  In total we dropped about 6 grand in legal fees and administrative costs.

If these Illegal Immagrants get a "free pass" then I want a fucking refund!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> And Speaking of Australia...
> 
> My Wife is an Aussie.  We went through all the legal routes to get her legal status.  In total we dropped about 6 grand in legal fees and administrative costs.
> 
> If these Illegal Immagrants get a "free pass" then I want a fucking refund!!!




Your wife can run faster mad than you can scared!


----------



## topolo (Apr 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I have a cure for all this shit. They say we don't have room to house them all if we pick them all up. So lets pick them up one at a time and give them a choice.
> 
> 1) Go back to where the fuck they came from
> 
> ...




Where is Irac? I would like to visit.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your wife can run faster mad than you can scared!


True Story


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you are a weird individual
> 
> It's like you hate being white. You act like you're a black person, a mexican person, a hispanic person, and you always get so angry whenever someone .. usually clemson, post something about politics or immigration or low class society. In fact, you hate america.
> 
> I mean, if you hate it so much .. why don't you go move. If you don't support anything then get out.



I've read quite a few of Foreman's posts, he write little that's based in any sort of logic.  He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've read quite a few of Foreman's posts, he write little that's based in any sort of logic.  He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.


when u think your fulla class it comes shooting out your arse 
diarhea diarhea


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> when u think your fulla class it comes shooting out your arse
> diarhea diarhea



I think you're broken.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've read quite a few of Foreman's posts, he write little that's based in any sort of logic.  He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.


I was thinking the exact thing about you....now what are the odds of that?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> when u think your fulla class it comes shooting out your arse
> diarhea diarhea


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I was thinking the exact thing about you....now what are the odds of that?



What, the odds of you thinking?  That's pretty damn low.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What, the odds of you thinking?  That's pretty damn low.


You can hate all you want son, I know you are deeply in love with me.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've read quite a few of Foreman's posts, he write little that's based in any sort of logic.  He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.



Not so much detached from reality as never having experienced it.  He's still sucking on his mommy's tit and his daddy's dick.  If he ever had to live in the real world, like the rest of us, he'd change his tune real quick.  Nah, scratch that, he'd just curl up and cry like a little baby.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've read quite a few of Foreman's posts, he write little that's based in any sort of logic.  He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.





and the 'someone else' he is getting them from is Jesse Jackson.  And Castro.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Not so much detached from reality as never having experienced it.  He's still sucking on his mommy's tit and his daddy's dick.  If he ever had to live in the real world, like the rest of us, he'd change his tune real quick.  Nah, scratch that, he'd just curl up and cry like a little baby.



Damn, I didn't realize so many people hated foreman


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.




He sounds like a person who registers to vote one way or the other every time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> He's still sucking on his mommy's tit and his daddy's dick.  If he ever had to live in the real world, like the rest of us, he'd change his tune real quick.  Nah, scratch that, he'd just curl up and cry like a little baby.




That's me on his mom's tit, and topolo on his dad's cock.  And that's topolo crying in the ball, I just sodomized him with my fist.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> *Not so much detached from reality as never having experienced it.*  He's still sucking on his mommy's tit and his daddy's dick.  If he ever had to live in the real world, like the rest of us, he'd change his tune real quick.  Nah, scratch that, he'd just curl up and cry like a little baby.



I think you're right on with this statement.  He sounds just those kids who like to talk about what sex is like even though they've never had it.  He's 39 years old (or older) and he sounds like he hasn't really lived life much.  I wonder if he used to be (or is?) into drugs.  Growing up in LA, I've know many drug users and most of them were like that.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Not so much detached from reality as never having experienced it.  He's still sucking on his mommy's tit and his daddy's dick.  If he ever had to live in the real world, like the rest of us, he'd change his tune real quick.  Nah, scratch that, he'd just curl up and cry like a little baby.


Please son get the silver spoon out of your mouth and put where it belongs.....up your ass. I have worked harder and done jobs you would never do, now go run the company your daddy gave to you.


----------



## topolo (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's me on his mom's tit, and topolo on his dad's cock.  And that's topolo crying in the ball, I just sodomized him with my fist.




I didn't realize that was your fist


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He sounds like a person who registers to vote one way or the other every time.



He sounds like a person who doesn't vote.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please son get the silver spoon out of your mouth and put where it belongs.....up your ass. I have worked harder and done jobs you would never do, now go run the company your daddy gave to you.



Me thinks thou doth protest too much.  I must have hit a nerve.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Me thinks thou doth protest too much.  I must have hit a nerve.


You have been trying for weeks now.  Don't hate me because I wasn't given the easy life you were given son.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please son get the silver spoon out of your mouth and put where it belongs.....up your ass. I have worked harder and done jobs you would never do, now go run the company your daddy gave to you.



Foreman, you are starting to sound like 19inchpump: saying shit that doesn't add up

You repeatedly bring up how your dad was a millionare, yet you play it like his 'daddy' set him up??

Your dad was a millionare, yet you've had to work jobs we would never do??

You look average size in your picture, yet you bench more than 400?

and the kicker - you say you are white, yet you hate white people....


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you are starting to sound like 19inchpump: saying shit that doesn't add up
> 
> You repeatedly bring up how your dad was a millionare, yet you play it like his 'daddy' set him up??
> 
> ...


My dad is, that does not make me one son. 
And I have a pic, you do not.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

I normally would say screw'em. I don't think are welfare system could handle the strain these immigrants would put on it. 

Unfortunately, I can't deny myself the hot Latinas who speak no English. They're great! After incredible sex (for me, who knows about them, they don't speak English) all you need to do is point and they go. America is a great country!


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I normally would say screw'em. I don't think are welfare system could handle the strain these immigrants would put on it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't deny myself the hot Latinas who speak no English. They're great! After incredible sex (for me, who knows about them, they don't speak English) all you need to do is point and they go. America is a great country!



Yeah making 12 million people start paying taxes is going to be a huge strain on the welfare system


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My dad is, that does not make me one son.
> And I have a pic, you do not.



I have seen his pics when he used to have them up in the past. He looked more impressive than you ever will. 

That arm pic is nothing special. I see a lot of fat white guys with big arms like that .. usually biker dudes who have harleys and hang out at the bar and shoot pool.

Lastly, dont say you "have a pic" when it's just an arm shot. A pic is supposed to be a full picture of your whole body. You're too scared to put one up because you know that deep down inside of you, you admit that you are a pathetic person with so much hate and you lash it out on us through the internet. 

Give it up .. nobody likes you here


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Yeah making 12 million people start paying taxes is going to be a huge strain on the welfare system


12 million....hell lets let 100 million+ in...I'm sure most Mexicans would come over if we got rid of the border and also we could import  50-500 million poor Chinese people .


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please son get the silver spoon out of your mouth and put where it belongs.....up your ass. I have worked harder and done jobs you would never do, now go run the company your daddy gave to you.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 12 million....hell lets let 100 million+ in...I'm sure most Mexicans would come over if we got rid of the border and also we could import  50-500 million poor Chinese people .



Nobody is suggesting getting rid of the border.  They are just wondering how to deal with the ones that are currently here since the border has never been enforced really.

If they are given work visas, they can work and pay taxes.  If they become unemployed, their visa is no longer valid and have to go back.  This is the way it works for Canadians on TN visas.  This way they can pay taxes and social security without ever having the option to collect from the system.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've read quite a few of Foreman's posts, he write little that's based in any sort of logic.  He strikes me as one of those people who get their opinions from someone else and have become detached from reality.




True Story, at least he searches for alternative ideas and opinions, and doesn't rely on everything he hears government/corporate funded media like foxnews.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Yeah making 12 million people start paying taxes is going to be a huge strain on the welfare system




OK, I'll be your Huckleberry. Riddle me this. Those 12 million people are currently being paid how? Correct! Under the table. Are you going to tell me that these 12 million people who currently have no reported income are going to start reporting their income and pay taxes? You're extremely naive! Will some, certainly. 

The lower wage jobs these individuals have are primarily from smaller labor companies whom prefer to pay them under the table. These companies don't want to pony up social security benefits or matches. They like things the way they are. If individuals rock the boat they lose their job.

Am I right or are you going to roll your eyes at me again?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Nobody is suggesting getting rid of the border.  They are just wondering how to deal with the ones that are currently here since the border has never been enforced really.
> 
> If they are given work visas, they can work and pay taxes.  If they become unemployed, their visa is no longer valid and have to go back.  This is the way it works for Canadians on TN visas.  This way they can pay taxes and social security without ever having the option to collect from the system.


Yes let them become citizens and we will get rushed like a whore in a male proision by every immigrant on the planet.....good idea son. 
Running immigrants is a good business now but it will explode like topolo if we drop our pants.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Am I right or are you going to roll your eyes at me again?


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My dad is, that does not make me one son.



yeah, because millionares frequently let their children take jobs of the sort where they can say to people "you would never do that job."

Tell us, Foreman, what job did you have that we would never do?


Also, people who are children of millionares do not typically despise a capitalist economy, or an affluent society, as you do.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




Bastard! 

May your nuts shrivel to the size of peas on your up coming cycle!


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah, because millionares frequently let their children take jobs of the sort where they can say to people "you would never do that job."
> 
> Tell us, Foreman, what job did you have that we would never do?
> 
> ...


I would have loved it if my father gave me a great job I was unqualified for......God I would have loved that. As far as millionare children and there opinions on the capitalist system the dozens and dozens I have known love it because they have it easy, how many do you know???? Or are you getting that opinion from a movie or book son.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, I'll be your Huckleberry. Riddle me this. Those 12 million people are currently being paid how? Correct! Under the table. Are you going to tell me that these 12 million people who currently have no reported income are going to start reporting their income and pay taxes? You're extremely naive! Will some, certainly.
> 
> The lower wage jobs these individuals have are primarily from smaller labor companies whom prefer to pay them under the table. These companies don't want to pony up social security benefits or matches. They like things the way they are. If individuals rock the boat they lose their job.
> 
> Am I right or are you going to roll your eyes at me again?



If they don't start paying taxes, it is tax evasion.  That is a much more serious crime than being an illegal immigrant.  Employers don't have to give any benefits.  Sign them up as a 1099 hourly worker and they are on their own as far as benefits go.  Then if the choose not to pay their taxes, they can deal with the consequences.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes let them become citizens and we will get rushed like a whore in a male proision by every immigrant on the planet.....good idea son.
> Running immigrants is a good business now but it will explode like topolo if we drop our pants.



I didn't suggest making anyone a citizen.  Work visas and citizenship are 2 very different things.  Besides, I don't see how this opens up anything for other immigrants to come in.  The proposal is to offer work visas for the ones here but at the same time to start enforcing the border to keep everyone that isn't here out.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> If they don't start paying taxes, it is tax evasion.  That is a much more serious crime than being an illegal immigrant.  Employers don't have to give any benefits.  Sign them up as a 1099 hourly worker and they are on their own as far as benefits go.  Then if the choose not to pay their taxes, they can deal with the consequences.


I will compromise with you son...let in all the hot young chika's from Mexico.....12 million is a good start but 24 million would be better.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> If they don't start paying taxes, it is tax evasion.  That is a much more serious crime than being an illegal immigrant.  Employers don't have to give any benefits.  Sign them up as a 1099 hourly worker and they are on their own as far as benefits go.  Then if the choose not to pay their taxes, they can deal with the consequences.




I think your missing the point from a small mom and pop type business. I know their perspective very well. They're my primary clientele. 

I'm not sure how the labor laws work in each state, but here in FL if you have more than 3 employees you are forced to carry Workman's comp insurance. Anyone who knows about this knows how ridiculously expensive it is. 

Without going into the long term effects I think it would put the smaller companies like this out of business. From a purely selfish point of view I can't have that happen.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would have loved it if my father gave me a great job I was unqualified for......God I would have loved that. As far as millionare children and there opinions on the capitalist system the dozens and dozens I have known love it because they have it easy, how many do you know???? Or are you getting that opinion from a movie or book son.



avoiding the question.... what job did you have that we wouldn't do?

for the record, I have known about 5 people who were children of people so wealthy that you could say 'they have it easy.'  I have never known anyone with an affluent parents who let there children do jobs of the sort that they can say to people "you would never do that."


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 11, 2006)

Holy shit, I was right about Foreman.  I wish my dad was a millionaire.  On a serious note.  How did your dad become a rich man?


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I think your missing the point from a small mom and pop type business. I know their perspective very well. They're my primary clientele.
> 
> I'm not sure how the labor laws work in each state, but here in FL if you have more than 3 employees you are forced to carry Workman's comp insurance. Anyone who knows about this knows how ridiculously expensive it is.
> 
> Without going into the long term effects I think it would put the smaller companies like this out of business. From a purely selfish point of view I can't have that happen.



And I suppose cracking down on immigration and kicking these people out of the country is going to be a lot better for those mom and pop type businesses?

That's the problem, people want their cheap labor but they don't want to let immigrants in.  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> avoiding the question.... what job did you have that we wouldn't do?
> 
> for the record, I have known about 5 people who were children of people so wealthy that you could say 'they have it easy.'  I have never known anyone with an affluent parents who let there children do jobs of the sort that they can say to people "you would never do that."


Wow you know 5 whole people who have rich parents....why not write a book about it.


Well son I am getting my RN right now so do the math....what disgusting things do you think we have to do...


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow you know 5 whole people who have rich parents....why not write a book about it.
> 
> 
> Well son I am getting my RN right now so do the math....what disgusting things do you think we have to do...



I am sure you do disgusting things but giving bj's to the old men in the hospital isn't a requirement for an RN.... that is just something extra you do.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, I was right about Foreman.  I wish my dad was a millionaire.  On a serious note.  How did your dad become a rich man?


He grew up in the ghetto ( back then it was not like it is now but still poor and ignored) worked his way through college then Law shcool. Did the Law thing then setup the law firm for a big company and eventually became the President of that company. He still practices Law now but just for his rich friends and only part time, he retired at 50 and now is 70+. He also thinks Donald Trump is a piece of shit .


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> I am sure you do disgusting things but* giving bj's to the old men* in the hospital isn't a requirement for an RN.... that is just something extra you do.


How did you know about that


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow you know 5 whole people who have rich parents....why not write a book about it.
> 
> 
> Well son I am getting my RN right now so do the math....what disgusting things do you think we have to do...





I was a garbage man.  That was a pretty gross job.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I was a garbage man.  That was a pretty gross job.


I have not done that, but where I grew up it payed very well.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow you know 5 whole people who have rich parents....why not write a book about it.
> 
> 
> Well son I am getting my RN right now so do the math....what disgusting things do you think we have to do...



That's IT?!?!?  You're GETTING an RN.  You're not even there yet and you're already whining about it???  You're 39 years old and STILL IN SCHOOL?  I was right, still sucking mommy's tit. Oh my God you're pathetic.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He grew up in the ghetto ( back then it was not like it is now but still poor and ignored) worked his way through college then Law shcool. Did the Law thing then setup the law firm for a big company and eventually became the President of that company. He still practices Law now but just for his rich friends and only part time, he retired at 50 and now is 70+. He also thinks Donald Trump is a piece of shit .




Why the hell didn't you become a laywer.  You were set up perfectly in life to be a very wealthy man.  Don't give me that "I wanted to do it on my own" bs.  Pride is one thing, but money holds all precedence.  I suppose their is the case of not getting along with your dad, but still.  I guess I say this coming from a guy who's dad makes 65k a year...So I wouldn't quite know the circumstances that surround that type of childhood.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's IT?!?!?  You're GETTING an RN.  You're not even there yet and you're already whining about it???  You're 39 years old and STILL IN SCHOOL?  I was right, still sucking mommy's tit. Oh my God you're pathetic.



You must be a very sad or mad man to have to hate like you do. I have two degrees and am working on my third by choice. How many do you have??? I walked away from a great job to do something that would let me be near my family. I was locked into living in a  State far from my family, and wanted to live by them so I gave up my career and went back to shcool, why do you find that so wrong ?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have not done that, but where I grew up it payed very well.




I didn't get payed shit.  I worked for a guy who just started up a company.  He only had 2 trucks running, and couldn't quite pay us like a standard garbage man was payed.  I only made $400 a week.  I was only 19, so it wasn't that big of a deal.  The worst part about the job were the hours...I would start at midnight and get home around 4 the next day.  What would happen is we would pick up the garbage, then the driver would drop me off at the recycling plant.  I would  then have to pick up the recycling truck, backtrack the whole route we already did and pick up all the recycling for that day.  Talk about a bullshit job for bullshit money.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You must be a very sad or mad man to have to hate like you do. I have two degrees and am working on my third by choice. How many do you have??? I walked away from a great job to do something that would let me be near my family. I was locked into living in a  State far from my family, and wanted to live by them so I gave up my career and went back to shcool, why do you find that so wrong ?



Because he's 23... he doesn't realize there is life, choices or career changes after 30 yet


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Why the hell didn't you become a laywer.  You were set up perfectly in life to be a very wealthy man.  Don't give me that "I wanted to do it on my own" bs.  Pride is one thing, but money holds all precedence.  I suppose their is the case of not getting along with your dad, but still.  I guess I say this coming from a guy who's dad makes 65k a year...So I wouldn't quite know the circumstances that surround that type of childhood.


My father told all of us never to go into Law. I think he wanted us to make our own way in life.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My father told all of us never to go into Law. I think he wanted us to make our own way in life.



I think I would have killed myself if I had to go into law.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Because he's 23... he doesn't realize there is life, choices or career changes after 30 yet


I agree, life is about change and you can run from it like he seems to do or you can embrace it and learn from it. He sounds like he thinks 38 is old, I thought that when I was 22 also....live and learn.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You must be a very sad or mad man to have to hate like you do. I have two degrees and am working on my third by choice. How many do you have??? I walked away from a great job to do something that would let me be near my family. I was locked into living in a  State far from my family, and wanted to live by them so I gave up my career and went back to shcool, why do you find that so wrong ?



 

and look where you end up .. a hater on ironmagazine

I find it very hard to believe you would just walk away from a great opportunity. Either you are very stupid or everything coming out of your mouth is just bullshit.

I think it's the latter

I am just curious foreman. What do you do for work? What were your previous jobs. What were the jobs that we would never be able to do like you said in another post. Stop avoiding the question.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree, life is about change and you can run from it like he seems to do or you can embrace it and learn from it. He sounds like he thinks 38 is old, I thought that when I was 22 also....live and learn.



When I was 22-23, I would have thought the choices I made back then career wise would be permanent too.  The schools teach that.  They tell you to pick a major and a career that you will do for THE REST OF YOUR LIFE.  That is how they sell.  The truth is, most people dramatically change careers several times before they retire.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

Rich parents aren't always willing to put up the bill or give their kids any special opportunities.  

Many rich people are rich because they are greedy bastards that wouldn't even help their own kids if they were living out of a cardboard box.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> and look where you end up .. a hater on ironmagazine
> 
> I find it very hard to believe you would just walk away from a great opportunity. Either you are very stupid or everything coming out of your mouth is just bullshit.
> 
> ...



I just rip on  tools like you and 3 or 4 others who do nothing here but jump on threads and bash people . It is also clear that you are jealous of me, you feel fear when you read what I was doing at 14....the same as you are doing now at 20. Stop hating and learn to love yourself son.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You must be a very sad or mad man to have to hate like you do. I have two degrees and am working on my third by choice. How many do you have??? I walked away from a great job to do something that would let me be near my family. I was locked into living in a  State far from my family, and wanted to live by them so I gave up my career and went back to shcool, why do you find that so wrong ?




Sad?  Mad?  ME???  Not hardly.  I'm as happy as a clam.  I thoroughly enjoy watching you spew your drivel.  What makes me even more happy is to see others finally coming to the realization you are a complete fraud and everthing that comes from your mouth is total bullshit.  It's hillarious.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

> It is also clear that you are *jealous of me*, you feel fear when you read what I was doing at 14




   

So what will i fear? I mean, you are still avoiding the question. Come on foreman, what did you do when you were a little kid? Huh? Flippin burgers at McDonald's?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Sad?  Mad?  ME???  Not hardly.  I'm as happy as a clam.  I thoroughly enjoy watching you spew your drivel.  What makes me even more happy is to see others finally coming to the realization you are a complete fraud and everthing that comes from your mouth is total bullshit.  It's hillarious.


You are angery and miserable as this post proves yet again. This is a web site son and I would love to see your proof that I am a fraud  I think you are getting too involved in this fantasy world son. I have not read one thread or post where you have offered any knowledge or educated advice of help to any member here....I have thousands, along with several thousands making fun  of losers like you.  Me thinks thou doth protest too much.  I must have hit a nerve. Pathetic


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> So what will i fear? I mean, you are still avoiding the question. Come on foreman, what did you do when you were a little kid? Huh? Flippin burgers at McDonald's?


You are *jealous *son, if you were not you would not stalk me on every thread and try to convince yourself I didnt do the things I said I did in the gym. I couild care less if a guy here says he benched 400 or 500, you seem to wet yourself with fear every time you read about a person who is miles ahead you.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have not read one thread or post where you have offered any knowledge or educated advice of help to any member here....I have thousands, along with several thousands making fun  of losers like you.  Me thinks thou doth protest too much.  I must have hit a nerve. Pathetic



Oh stop, yer killin' me.   You haven't had an original thought in your brain since your daddy put one there.  You can't even come up with an original taunt, you've got to try and steal mine.  Gaaaaak, this is too funny.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are *jealous *son, if you were not you would not stalk me on every thread and try to convince yourself I didnt do the things I said I did in the gym. I couild care less if a guy here says he benched 400 or 500, you seem to wet yourself with fear every time you read about a person who is miles ahead you.



"You would not stalk me on every thread and try to convince yourself I didnt do the things i said i did in the gym ...."  

Does that remind you of someone foreman? I mean, look in the mirror. Hypocrite.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 11, 2006)

How did this thread get off topic.  It is about immigration... not Foreman


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> "You would not stalk me on every thread and try to convince yourself I didnt do the things i said i did in the gym ...."
> 
> Does that remind you of someone foreman? I mean, look in the mirror. Hypocrite.


Please son get an ego, all you do if argue and try to make yourself feel better. It is sad you are 20 and only doing what I and many more were doing at 14 or 15 in the gym. Pathetic.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Oh stop, yer killin' me.   You haven't had an original thought in your brain since your daddy put one there.  You can't even come up with an original taunt, you've got to try and steal mine.  Gaaaaak, this is too funny.


The most funny thing is you have been here for 3 years and nobody even knows or cares what you say , hell I'm the only one giving you any attention...sad case and point to your life


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, at least he searches for alternative ideas and opinions, and doesn't rely on everything he hears government/corporate funded media like foxnews.


You make ForemanRules look like Niche.  

You're the last, and I do mean *the last*, person on IM to comment on the intellectual viability of other IM members.  You post the most banal crap.  

Come on, try to refute this post.  You know that you damn well can't. You'll simply end up posting some dumb ass picture, writing "True Story", or writing "How did you know?".


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You make ForemanRules look like Niche.
> 
> You're the last, and I do mean *the last*, person on IM to comment on the intellectual viability of other IM members.  You post the most banal crap.
> 
> Come on, try to refute this post.  You know that you damn well can't. You'll simply end up posting some dumb ass picture, writing "True Story", or writing "How did you know?".


Who or what is Niche?? Can you actually look like one???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> And I suppose cracking down on immigration and kicking these people out of the country is going to be a lot better for those mom and pop type businesses?
> 
> That's the problem, people want their cheap labor but they don't want to let immigrants in.  You can't have it both ways.



I'll take the more expensive labor with less criminals.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Who or what is Niche?? Can you actually look like one???



Niche would be a typo for 'Nichi.'


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Niche would be a typo for 'Nichi.'


Still have no idea what that word is....is it Englidh???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Still have no idea what that word is....is it Englidh???



Nichi is the short-hand for Nichiren.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You make ForemanRules look like Niche.
> 
> You're the last, and I do mean *the last*, person on IM to comment on the intellectual viability of other IM members.  You post the most banal crap.
> 
> Come on, try to refute this post.  You know that you damn well can't. You'll simply end up posting some dumb ass picture, writing "True Story", or writing "How did you know?".




True Story, I guess we don't all spend hours writing critiques of eachothers "intellectual insults."


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Nichi is the short-hand for Nichiren.


Nice obscure reference  it is interesting and Rush Limbo would be proud of you.....you know what I'm saying.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, I guess we don't all spend hours writing critiques of eachothers "intellectual insults."



It may take you hours, but it only takes me a few moments.

"Eat any good books lately", BigDyl?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice obscure reference  it is interesting and Rush Limbo would be proud of you.....you know what I'm saying.



Obscure? Nichi is "obscure"?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It may take you hours, but it only takes me a few moments.
> 
> "Eat any good books lately", BigDyl?



Besides technical related ccna books, psychology material for class, clive barker for entertainment, and noam chomsky for information... no?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Obscure? Nichi is "obscure"?


To non buddhist yes


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Besides technical related ccna books, psychology material for class, clive barker for entertainment, and noam chomsky for information... no?



You may, or may not, be reading these books, but even the finest steak comes out as shit after it goes through the digestive system.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> To non buddhist yes



Try "non-educated."


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Try "non-educated."


Using obscure references is the ghetto of fake intelligence and education....nice try homey..
Was that on your word of the day calendar???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Using obscure references is the ghetto of fake intelligence and education....nice try homey..
> Was that on your word of the day calendar???



It's sad that you think that Nichi is an obscure reference.  

On a side note, my calender of the day is entitled "An Insult of the Day."  You remind me of an insult from a month ago:

After a year of therapy, my psychiatrist said to me, "Maybe life isn't for everyone."  - Comedian Larry Brown


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It's sad that you think that Nichi is an obscure reference.
> 
> On a side note, my calender of the day is entitled "An Insult of the Day."  You remind me of an insult from a month ago:
> 
> After a year of therapy, my psychiatrist said to me, "Maybe life isn't for everyone."  - Comedian Larry Brown









Darnell using big words is a con


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Friedrich Nietzsche is much more known but still if that is not your subject of study ( philosophy ) it could be something you know nothing about. The name you dropped is an obvious attempt to make you look educated....it did not work son.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Darnell using big words is a con



...and out come the pictures...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Friedrich Nietzsche is much more known but still if that is not your subject of study ( philosophy ) it could be something you know nothing about. The name you dropped is an obvious attempt to make you look educated....it did not work son.



Perhaps I should have referenced Ronald McDonald?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> ...and out come the pictures...


His charachter did what you do....I thought it was ironic that you act like a ghetto black man stereotype.. Next time you don't get the referance just ask and I will explain it to you son.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> His charachter did what you do....I thought it was ironic that you act like a ghetto black man stereotype.. Next time you don't get the referance just ask and I will explain it to you son.



What movie is that?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Perhaps I should have referenced Ronald McDonald?


Yes to compare Friedrich Nietzsche to Ronald McDonald is very intelligent....wow you need to get away from the TV son.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What movie is that?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107889/
 a classic all IM members should see.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes to compare Friedrich Nietzsche to Ronald McDonald is very intelligent....wow you need to get away from the TV son.



I guess I should be happy that you know Ronald McDonald is...


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I guess I should be happy that you know Ronald McDonald is...


I think you need to get away from the fast food and try to read a non religious book some time .


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You may, or may not, be reading these books, but even the finest steak comes out as shit after it goes through the digestive system.




I made it up of course.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think you need to get away from the fast food and try to read a non religious book some time .


Fast food is a religion?


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My father told all of us never to go into Law. I think he wanted us to make our own way in life.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You must be a very sad or mad man to have to hate like you do. I have two degrees and am working on my third by choice. How many do you have??? I walked away from a great job to do something that would let me be near my family. I was locked into living in a State far from my family, and wanted to live by them so I gave up my career and went back to shcool, why do you find that so wrong ?




You know Foreman, from what you have disclosed about your upbringing, its seems like you should have turned out to be a descent guy....what happened?

Seriously, your dad brought himself up from nothing and was a real success.  Sounds like he at least had some concern for you, giving you advice on what to do.  You ended up with 3 degrees, so you can't be a complete lazy sack. 

So why did your opinions end up so fucked?  In my experience, there are only two types of people who buy into the complete raging-liberal-neo-communist, race-card worshipping, affirmative action praising, gay pride parade marching, sex change having, KIA Sophia driving wachos.  The first is people who had everything all there lives and never worked for a single thing ever.  They can't appreciate hard work and achievement by your own merits because it is completely foriegn to them.  The second is people who were never given a fair shot, but also never worked an honest day in their life.  They assume that they couldn't have changed anything because they never tried.  Both types end up blaming the successful, despising whites, buying into crazy conspiracy theories, and saying things like "those greedy rich white people sealed their fate."

so what happened?  how did you end up so fucked up?  did a rich business man molest you as a child, giving you an uncontrolable hate for white-collar workers?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You know Foreman, from what you have disclosed about your upbringing, its seems like you should have turned out to be a descent guy....what happened?
> 
> Seriously, your dad brought himself up from nothing and was a real success.  Sounds like he at least had some concern for you, giving you advice on what to do.  You ended up with 3 degrees, so you can't be a complete lazy sack.
> 
> ...





Way to classify everything in black and white.  It's all so simple.   

True Story, if someone is not sucessful, that means they didn't try hard enough.  And their success is based only on their wealth.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Way to classify everything in black and white.  It's all so simple.
> 
> True Story, if someone is not sucessful, that means they didn't try hard enough.  And their success is based only on their wealth.



^Stupidity 101


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Two not three son, I am still working on the third. And just because I am not a 1920's racist hillbilly like you does not mean I am fucked up.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> ^Stupidity 101




Stupid because you don't agree.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Two not three son, I am still working on the third. And just because I am not a 1920's racist hillbilly like you does not mean I am fucked up.



No, you're fucked up for your own unique reasons.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> No, you're fucked up for your own unique reasons.


True story, I am human and I am flawed.....it must be nice to be you, to not be human.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, I am human and I am flawed.....it must be nice to be you, to not be human.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2006)

"you insecure born junkyard motherfucka"


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

Where is the love................


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>





BigDyl, take your tongue out of Foreman's ass.  Get your own personality, then you won't have to follow Foreman around sucking his cock.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> BigDyl, take your tongue out of Foreman's ass.  Get your own personality, then you won't have to follow Foreman around sucking his cock.




True Story, just because I have friends, doesn't mean you have to get jealous.  


Way to use as many 6th grade profanities as possible (proving you're upset) while at the same time trying to claim your an intellectual.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, I am human and I am flawed.....it must be nice to be you, to not be human.



The phrase you're looking for isn't "flawed", it's "fucked up."


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The phrase you're looking for isn't "flawed", it's "fucked up."


True story, I am human and I am flawed.....it must be nice to be you, to not be human.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, just because I have friends, doesn't mean you have to get jealous.
> 
> 
> Way to use as many 6th grade profanities as possible (proving you're upset) while at the same time trying to claim your an intellectual.


 He has 0 friends here...same as in real life, thus why he still comes here to fight and argue....pathetic.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, I am human and I am flawed.....it must be nice to be you, to not be human.



Great, now ForemanRules comes with twice the stupid.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Great, now ForemanRules comes with twice the stupid.


I am human and I am flawed.....it must be nice to be you, to not be human.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Great, now ForemanRules comes with twice the stupid.




True Story, DOMS is perfect, but has to project his flaws onto people that he argues with.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, DOMS is perfect, but has to project his flaws onto people that he argues with.



It's not that I'm so good, it's that you're so bad.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, DOMS is perfect, but has to project his flaws onto people that he argues with.


DOMS is so pathetic he does not deserve fresh material....True Story.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> DOMS is so pathetic he does not deserve fresh material....True Story.



Your "material" lackes wit and humor, it won't be missed.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

This brings up a larger issue for me. It's been bugging me for a long time. 

Why does everyone resort to putting other people down when they don't agree with the others point of view? We all have grown up with different upbringings and different social classes and certainly different dysfunctional families. Is it really that hard to try and understand why the other feels the way they do?

It's real easy to reply in a hasty manor. I'm sure I'm guilty of it as well. I'm not saying you have to agree with the other but maybe try to see why they feel the way they do. 

Hate is the easy thing, understanding is extremely difficult.

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It's not that I'm so good, it's that you're so bad.




True Story, you're like 40 years old son, and have to try to get into intellectual debates with people that are decades younger to feel superior.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Your "material" lackes wit and humor, it won't be missed.


Unlike you I post more than my racist hate and word of the day intelect, you Sir are truley pathetic.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> This brings up a larger issue for me. It's been bugging me for a long time.
> 
> Why does everyone resort to putting other people down when they don't agree with the others point of view? We all have grown up with different upbringings and different social classes and certainly different dysfunctional families. Is it really that hard to try and understand why the other feels the way they do?
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Unlike you I post more than my racist hate and word of the day intelect, you Sir are truley pathetic.



What's interesting is that you say you're working on your third degree, yet you don't know who Nichi is.  Either you're lying out your ass about your schooling, or your idea of learning is a joke.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, you're like 40 years old son, and have to try to get into intellectual debates with people that are decades younger to feel superior.



Why didn't you just say that you're young and stupid up front?  I'd have let it go at that.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What's interesting is that you say you're working on your third degree, yet you don't know who Nichi is.  Either you're lying out your ass about your schooling, or your idea of learning is a joke.


I agree 100%, Nichi is a big part of the RN program  it is so pathetic that you have to drop obscure names to try and make yourself look smart......oops it didn't and never will work homey.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, Nichi is a big part of the RN program  it is so pathetic that you have to drop obscure names to try and make yourself look smart......oops it didn't and never will work homey.



You have two degrees and are getting a third to be an RN?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

*Read more and post less.*.....hell this is my new sig. Thank you dummy!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Unlike you I post more than my racist hate and word of the day intelect, you Sir are truley pathetic.



With 32,000 posts, you would have to, but let me catch everyone up.


True Story x 10,000
How'd you know about that? x 10,000
Racist x 10,000

Then, add 2,000 or so posts under the miscellaneous column.

Honestly Foreman, I am surprised you put up with BigDyl, he bites your shit so much.  You should petition to get all of the shit he steals from you added to your post count.  That would give you all of his posts minus the Dimaggiowned group.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> With 32,000 posts, you would have to, but let me catch everyone up.
> 
> 
> True Story x 10,000
> ...


Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. Don't act like the man just because you have 38 good posts out of 10,013.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Read more and post less.*.....hell this is my new sig. Thank you dummy!!!



You're a just a dumb shit who knows so very little but has a big fucking mouth.  You call Clemson an uneducated hick, but you're the one who's squandered both a (supposedly) affluent upbringing and (supposedly) quite a bit of education.  Either your so pathetic that you need to lie anonymously on some Internet forum or you're one of the biggest fucking losers I've come across.  

Bravo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

That's 38 more than you.

I added on to my post above you, BTW.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> With 32,000 posts, you would have to, but let me catch everyone up.
> 
> 
> True Story x 10,000
> ...



_Damn..._


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> _Damn..._



I'm a hater, it's what I do.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You're a just a dumb shit who knows so very little but has a big fucking mouth.  You call Clemson an uneducated hick, but you're the one who's squandered both a (supposedly) affluent upbringing and (supposedly) quite a bit of education.  Either your so pathetic that you need to lie anonymously on some Internet forum or you're one of the biggest fucking losers I've come across.
> 
> Bravo.


I know 10x more than you ever will racist.You are so angery and it is clear you have no more than one or two people here who respect or like you here....Pathetic and sad. I wish you well son.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's 38 more than you.
> 
> I added on to my post above you, BTW.


I would bet I have many nore than you son....fell free to look it up.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Why didn't you just say that you're young and stupid up front?  I'd have let it go at that.



True Story, because I try as hard as you do.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know 10x more than you ever will racist.You are so angery and it is clear you have no more than one or two people here who respect or like you here....Pathetic and sad. I wish you well son.




In the words of the great Rodney King "can't we all just get along?"


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> With 32,000 posts, you would have to, but let me catch everyone up.
> 
> 
> True Story x 10,000
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would bet I have many nore than you son....fell free to look it up.




Funniest thing you have ever posted.  You think posting good stuff in the past 2 weeks could allow you to catch up with the creator of the 1lbs doodie thread?  To quote a good man, "Nigga please."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




I will give you, the first couple of dimaggiowneds were great, you just have to learn showmanship.  No need to burn it out on the first day.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Funniest thing you have ever posted.  You think posting good stuff in the past 2 weeks could allow you to catch up with the creator of the 1lbs doodie thread?  To quote a good man, "Nigga please."


I said nore not more son


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I said nore not more son




Like the rapper?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I will give you, the first couple of dimaggiowneds were great, you just have to learn showmanship.  No need to burn it out on the first day.




True Story, looks like DOMS and Clemson have a friend after all.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Like the rapper?


If you were a real rap fan you would know my words.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, looks like DOMS and Clemson have a friend after all.


True story, that makers two


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, looks like DOMS and Clemson have a friend after all.




I will befriend anyone that allows me to hate on you or Foreman...Imagine the joy when I got a 2 for 2 deal.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

*She's Mexican*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, that makers two




Makers mark?  A true rap fan would be drinking Henney.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know 10x more than you ever will racist.You are so angery and it is clear you have no more than one or two people here who respect or like you here....Pathetic and sad. I wish you well son.



You know 10x more than I do?  Then try and express that intellect!  With a few exception I've only seen the most base posts from you.  If you truly were working on your third degree, you'd have my admiration (hell, just going beyond high school would do that);  But you leave so much room to doubt.

Perhaps you are smarter than I am, but you lack the ability to express in a post?  Who knows?  The few times you've posted a truly worthy post, it was quite good.  But so often you post stuff that makes no sense or runs counter to reality.  I'm not talking about an opposing viewpoint, but posts that don't seem to be remotely thought out.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




Cut the shit, this is fun, we are having a bashfest.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

She can stay.



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

You are so boring and one dimensional, I just don't know why I bother with you and your tiny intellect.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Cut the shit, this is fun, we are having a bashfest.


Homo!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2006)

In the words of Brad Nowell "Lets go get stoned"


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are so boring and one dimensional, I just don't know why I bother with you and your tiny intellect.



If I'm boring, it's only because you have trouble debating.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are so boring and one dimensional, I just don't know why I bother with you and your tiny intellect.


It's just a picture.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If I'm boring, it's only because you have trouble debating.




He wasn't talking to you.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> .  But so often you post stuff that makes no sense or runs counter to reality.  I


I will use small words for you from now on.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He wasn't talking to you.


Actually it was for him, Dale and clemson.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will use small words for you from now on.


Now that you've taken the words down to a level that you can work with, how about working on intelligent posts?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He wasn't talking to you.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Actually it was for him, Dale and clemson.



Dumb shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Actually it was for him, Dale and clemson.




min0, me and Clemson?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Dumb shit.


This is the intellect level I have come to expect from you.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is the intellect level I have come to expect from you.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> min0, me and Clemson?


I have no idea what you aere talking about please stop drinking now.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is the intellect level I have come to expect from you.



You've yet to deserve more than that.  Keep working on it though, one day your imaginary (or substandard) education will pay off for you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



You know that in the end, all Foreman is going to give you is syphilis.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you aere talking about please stop drinking now.




Why do you hate mino, clemson, and I so much.  Clemson I can see, but min0 and me also?


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

So boring, when you post something more than shortsighted hate I will get back to you son.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why do you hate mino, clemson, and I so much.  Clemson I can see, but min0 and me also?


Again, I have no idea what you aere talking about.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

Foreman, are you ok? You seem to be extremely angry tonight. Are your feelings hurt .. now that everyone is turning against you. It's not longer everyone versus clemson or everyone verus DOMS or everyone versus me? 

At least clemson, doms, and mabry are intelligent enough to debate in a constructive manner. You just bash people who disagree with you and use the terms, "True story," "Son," "Racist," in every single post. You also got your sidekick to ride your dick and post "owned" pictures whenever he can. I can't even compare you to a middle school kid. You are just an extremely pathetic individual.

Just do us all a favor, actually, do society a favor. Kill yourself. The world would be much better off and the stupidity rate of americans would dramatically decrease because you're gone.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, are you ok? You seem to be extremely angry tonight. Are your feelings hurt .. now that everyone is turning against you. It's not longer everyone versus clemson or everyone verus DOMS or everyone versus me?
> 
> At least clemson, doms, and mabry are intelligent enough to debate in a constructive manner. You just bash people who disagree with you and use the terms, "True story," "Son," "Racist," in every single post. You also got your sidekick to ride your dick and post "owned" pictures whenever he can. I can't even compare you to a middle school kid. You are just an extremely pathetic individual.
> 
> Just do us all a favor, actually, do society a favor. Kill yourself. The world would be much better off and the stupidity rate of americans would dramatically decrease because you're gone.





Please, if it wasn't in the middle of the night when I have no energy left to debate anything, I would post more.  You bitch out and can't even mention my user name.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, are you ok? You seem to be extremely angry tonight. Are your feelings hurt .. now that everyone is turning against you. It's not longer everyone versus clemson or everyone verus DOMS or everyone versus me?
> 
> *At least* clemson, doms, and *mabry are intelligent enough to debate in a constructive manner. You just bash people who disagree with you and use the terms, "True story," "Son," "Racist," in every single post. You also got your sidekick to ride your dick and post "owned" pictures whenever he can. I can't even compare you to a middle school kid. You are just an extremely pathetic individual.*
> 
> Just do us all a favor, actually, do society a favor. Kill yourself. The world would be much better off and the stupidity rate of americans would dramatically decrease because you're gone.



That was mean...I bet if he did kill himself you would be really sorry you posted this.  The bold stuff is all true, though.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

This is ugly....I need to post some sexy Mexican men, the sexy Mexican woman diversion didn't work.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Again we have the resident spoiled 20 year old who benches 205 chiming in with his only contribution to this ste....jealousy and hate.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

>


 
Flat top looks ugly.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Please, if it wasn't in the middle of the night when I have no energy left to debate anything,



It all makes sense now...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Again we have the resident spoiled 20 year old who benches 205 chiming in with his onlycontribution to this ste....hate.




True Story, dad makes 5 mil a year.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *Please, if it wasn't in the middle of the night when I have no energy left to debate anything, I would post more*.  You bitch out and can't even mention my user name.



Are you serious? That is the worst excuse i have ever heard. You are online for christ sake. Since when does it require energy to type on the keyboard when you are sitting in the chair? 

Your name is not worth mentioning because you are so dumb. Get an education. Then come back when you are intellectual enough.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That was mean...I bet if he did kill himself you would be really sorry you posted this.  The bold stuff is all true, though.



Actually, i would feel absolutely no remorse if foreman died tomorrow. I'd have a glass of champagne and celebrate.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, dad makes 5 mil a year.




Your dad makes 5 mill a year?  I am going to start being nicer and maybe he will pay me to hang out with you like he pays Foreman.

min0, post a KEFE pic, nothing brings people together like a KEFE pic.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Again we have the resident spoiled 20 year old who benches 205* chiming in with his only contribution to this ste....jealousy and hate.



Correction, 245 x 3


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Are you serious? That is the worst excuse* i* have ever heard. You are online for *c*hrist sake. Since when does it require energy to type on the keyboard when you are sitting in the chair?
> 
> Your name is not worth mentioning because you are so dumb. Get an education*.* Then come back when you are intellectual enough.


4.0???? right


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Are you serious? That is the worst excuse i have ever heard. You are online for christ sake. Since when does it require energy to type on the keyboard when you are sitting in the chair?
> 
> Your name is not worth mentioning because you are so dumb.* Get an education. Then come back when you are intellectual enough*




On the other hand you're an intellectual, because you over use the word "intellectual."  Please, son, just because my dad doesn't pay for everything, doesn't mean I can't work what I have, and get an education.  You have yet to prove you know anything besides randomly posting lame comments in threads.

"Your name is not worth mentioning because you are so dumb."

Genius comment.  Oh, and your name is not "dumb."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Actually, i would feel absolutely no remorse if foreman died tomorrow. I'd have a glass of champagne and celebrate.



I'd call the cops and have you and whomever supplied you with alcohol arrested for contributing to the delinquency of a minor, then I'd have a beer.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Your dad makes 5 mill a year?  I am going to start being nicer and maybe he will pay me to hang out with you like he pays Foreman.
> 
> min0, post a KEFE pic, nothing brings people together like a KEFE pic.




Shiznit's dad.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shiznit's dad.



I doubt he has pics of Shiznit's dad, but if that'll help.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shiznit's dad.


I will bet you 5K that Shiznit's dad makes no more than 50K a year and Shiznit is at some shit community college with a 2.35. GPA


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 4.0???? right


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

>


 Thats proof   what site did you coppy that from dummy.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1315885&postcount=248


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2006)

A 4.0 makes you a genius.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats proof   what site did you coppy that from dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1315885&postcount=248



Actually, that's where i go to school. Electrical Engineering. One of the best engineering programs in the country.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats proof   what site did you coppy that from dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1315885&postcount=248


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> A 4.0 makes you a genius.


Freshman and sophmore year a 4.0 is easy as hell, espically if you are at a community college like shiznit2169 is. But we all know he is a C+ student at best.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Freshman and sophmore year a 4.0 is easy as hell,




I was actually the opposite, but I'm fucked up.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I was actually the opposite, but I'm fucked up.


Well if you have friends and can get pussy then a 3.0 is great; shiznit2169 has neither so he has no excuse for his 2.35 GPA.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> A 4.0 makes you a genius.



Never said i was a genius. Just proving foreman wrong in which he can't back up any of his so called facts of life.

- No pictures (arm shot does not count)
- No videos of him benching 400+
- He won't answer the question that has been asked several times. What jobs did he do that most of us could never do

Once again, he is a liar


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Never said i was a genius. Just proving foreman wrong in which he can't back up any of his so called facts of life.
> 
> - No pictures (arm shot does not count)
> - No videos of him benching 400+
> ...


Ask topolo or tough what I look like or what I lift son......do you even have one person here to back up any of your pathetic lifts???? I do believe that you at 20 can bench 205 like you say so I really do not require any proof of it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well if you have friends and can get pussy then a 3.0 is great; shiznit2169 has neither so he has no excuse for his 2.35 GPA.




I was like a 2.5, and got no pussy.  Well, not good pussy, anyway.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


I would lick that ass clean....true story.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ask topolo or tough what I look like or what I lift son......do you even have one person here to back up any of your pathetic lifts???? I do believe that you at 20 can bench 205 like you say so I really do not require any proof of it.



Once again foreman, you just run around in circles posting the same shit avoiding the obvious questions. I thought you were better than that.

Oh well, i guess some people are just not worth your time as they tend to get dumber when they age.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Once again foreman, you just run around in circles posting the same shit avoiding the obvious questions. I thought you were better than that.
> 
> Oh well, i guess some people are just not worth your time as they tend to get dumber when they age.


Nope I named two people I have met, you named 0...thus I have some proof you have 0, now go build uo that *2.35 GPA* son. If Dale or P-funk move to AZ I will lift with them if they want and then you can eat your words or keep living in candy land as you do now loser.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will bet you 5K that Shiznit's dad makes no more than 50K a year and Shiznit is at some shit community college with a 2.35. GPA



My father and I would just reap the money everytime you make that bet


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> My father and I would just reap the money everytime you make that bet


My bet is your daddy needs the money son


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nope I named two people I have met, you named 0...thus I have some proof you have 0, now go build uo that *2.35 GPA* son.



I'm sorry, i didn't know e-friends were more important than real life friends. That's sad. I have my friends and family already. I don't need to fly across the country to meet people i met online. This is a discussion forum. Not an online dating site.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, i didn't know e-friends were more important than real life friends. That's sad. I have my friends and family already. I don't need to fly across the country to meet people i met online. This is a discussion forum. Not an online dating site.


All friends are important son, I would think you would have learned that by now. The thing is not one person here wants to meet you....sorry that is your life son.


----------



## topolo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have two things to say at this point:

1) There is no doubt that Foreman can bench 400+

2) I have really bad jock itch


----------



## topolo (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nope I named two people I have met, you named 0...thus I have some proof you have 0, now go build uo that *2.35 GPA* son. If Dale or P-funk move to AZ I will lift with them if they want and then you can eat your words or keep living in candy land as you do now loser.




If Dale moves here you will need my permission to lift with my bitch.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

*32,000*+


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All friends are important son, I would think you would have learned that by now. The thing is not one person here wants to meet you....sorry that is your life son.



I think i'm gonna go crawl under a rock and cry forever. *Sniff*, nobody wants to be my e-friend .. i think i'm gonna turn emo and be like BigDyl.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I think *i'*m gonna go crawl under a rock and cry forever. *Sniff*, nobody wants to be my e-friend .. *i* think *i*'m gonna turn emo and be like BigDyl.


You could do that or pick up an English book son.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I think i'm gonna go crawl under a rock and cry forever. *Sniff*, nobody wants to be my e-friend .. i think i'm gonna turn emo and be like BigDyl.



Can you master the "True Story" post?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)

I never met Foreman in person but I have chatted with him via telephone, he's a real nice guy.


----------



## topolo (Apr 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I never met Foreman in person but I have chatted with him via telephone, he's a real nice guy.




phone sex??????????


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You could do that or pick up an English book son.




Talking *anbout* your penis size is about as *intelectual* as the posts of clemson or DMOS ( cfs3) 

You're making fun of yourself too


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Talking *anbout* your penis size is about as *intelectual* as the posts of clemson or DMOS ( cfs3)
> 
> You're making fun of yourself too


 why do you have to turn this thread gay son


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I never met Foreman in person but I have chatted with him via telephone, he's a real nice guy.




Did he talk about his wiener?


----------



## IRON MAN (Apr 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I have a cure for all this shit. They say we don't have room to house them all if we pick them all up. So lets pick them up one at a time and give them a choice.
> 
> 1) Go back to where the fuck they came from
> 
> ...



I agree with Toms post 100%. If any race is over here illegally then then are breaking the law and need to earn their right to be here but the legal ones should be allowed to stay because they are now American citizens as I. 

 Also it's very wrong for any race to be able to come to the U.S. and not have to pay taxes for several years. *That sets a fire under me!!!* Its also wrong that out congress does not have to pay into social security. That also sets a fire under me!!! I also don't agree with the Mexicans or any other race not learning how to speak English and expecting us to learn their language.

We have some serious issues but IRAN and North Korea are my major concern at this time.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My bet is your daddy needs the money son



you are such a fucking troll.  now you are going to make fun of someone because their parents aren't wealthy?  who has control over that?  besides, you despise the wealthy and successful, the hardworking.  Shit, what if he is adopted and his dad is a minority?  A poor minority, I know you are getting a hard-on just thinking about it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are such a fucking troll.  now you are going to make fun of someone because their parents aren't wealthy?  who has control over that?  besides, you despise the wealthy and successful, the hardworking.  Shit, what if he is adopted and his dad is a minority?  A poor minority, I know you are getting a hard-on just thinking about it.



He's not just a troll, he's a hypocrite.  He hates a group of people based his experiences with them, but also hates it when someone else hates any group of people (unless its the one that he hates).

I think that part of his problem is his father (and possibly his mother).  Supposedly his father is rich, but he hates the rich.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I think that part of his problem is his father (and possibly his mother).  Supposedly his father is rich, but he hates the rich.


He has obviously had some sort of traumatic experience.

I know the reason for some of my opinions on race are based on circumstances similar to what foreman described.  My grandfather was killed in Vietnam, and my step-grandfather works as a farmer and has a 3rd grade education.  My dads father worked in a paper mill. Yet both of my parents pulled themselves up several class ranks by their own merits.  I went to public school in the 48th state in the country in terms of education, financed my own education, and have gone into substantial debt, and worked 7 years, 50-60 hours per week without getting paid.  Because of this I have little tolerance for people who constantly make excuses.  People CAN and DO succeed by their own merits.  I think that people who constantly play the race card are just making excuses, their short comings typically could be remedied with a little conviction and determination.  Things aren't fair for a lot of people.  Fat people have it harder than most, ugly people have it harder, stupid people have it harder, skinny people have it harder, and YES, minorities have it harder.  But I resent the perception in this country that because of skin color, people are entitled to lower standards and quota-based hiring systems.


Yet foreman came up in a similar circumstance, knowing his father had become a great success by his own merits; for some reason it caused him to despise whites, despise the successful, and the conservative....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> He has obviously had some sort of traumatic experience.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yet foreman came up in a similar circumstance, knowing his father had become a great success by his own merits; for some reason it caused him to despise whites, despise the successful, and the conservative....



I think you've really hit on something here.  I was limiting the scope of Foreman's hatred to just the rich, but you're correct in increasing the scope.  Thinking back on Foreman's posts, he does hate the rich, whites, success, and conservatism.  Whatever happened to him, it must have been traumatic.  There are far too many things that may have happened to guess it though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

> Yet foreman came up in a similar circumstance, knowing his father had become a great success by his own merits; for some reason it caused him to despise whites, despise the successful, and the conservative....



I am obviously a prime example of why foreman hates me. My dad basically grew up poor. He lived in a small apartment with both of his parents and two sisters. They didn't have a car and they went through a period of time without any electricity. He had to work 3 jobs as a kid starting at the age of 11 just to survive for his own good. He climbed up the ranks of the minority class by getting a degree at college and started from scratch at a small company.

Twenty-five years later, he is the vice president of one of the top businesses in New England. He had to work extremely hard for that and i am very fortunate to have parents who care. I admire him for that which is why i feel guilty when he is giving me money but i decline because i would prefer to do things my own way and spend the money that I earned. 

It seems like foreman is in the same boat but he despises the rich and successful. Unlike him, i admire the rich and successful who WORKED HARD to get where they are today, like my father. Not the rich and successful who grew up in a rich family and the father or grandfather just handed the company over to him. 

But that's just life. There is nothing we can do about it. Enjoy your life to the best of your abilities and don't be self-conscious and judgemental. Live and learn.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I think you've really hit on something here.  I was limiting the scope of Foreman's hatred to just the rich, but you're correct in increasing the scope.  Thinking back on Foreman's posts, he does hate the rich, whites, success, and conservatism.  Whatever happened to him, it must have been traumatic.  There are far too many things that may have happened to guess it though.



If you also noticed, he seems to be very angry this week. I think it's to the point where he can no longer hide his emotions and just let it all out on the forums because someone must have done or said something to him that caused him to blow his fuse.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> If you also noticed, he seems to be very angry this week. I think it's to the point where he can no longer hide his emotions and just let it all out on the forums because someone must have done or said something to him that caused him to blow his fuse.



Possibly, or it may be that several of us have touched on his real problem(s). 

I haven't read many of his posts (or anyone else's for that matter), I was on vacation for a week in Los Angeles.  Has he really been that bitter lately?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I am obviously a prime example of why foreman hates me. My dad basically grew up poor. He lived in a small apartment with both of his parents and two sisters. They didn't have a car and they went through a period of time without any electricity. He had to work 3 jobs as a kid starting at the age of 11 just to survive for his own good. He climbed up the ranks of the minority class by getting a degree at college and started from scratch at a small company.
> 
> Twenty-five years later, he is the vice president of one of the top businesses in New England. He had to work extremely hard for that and i am very fortunate to have parents who care. I admire him for that which is why i feel guilty when he is giving me money but i decline because i would prefer to do things my own way and spend the money that I earned.
> 
> ...





Oh, so essentially you are a rich asshole who comes on here gloat about your 4.0 GPA and your superior "intellectual" abilities, among other things.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It seems like foreman is in the same boat but he despises the rich and successful.



I think it's kind of obvious why he despises the rich and successful...........because he can't BE rich and successful.  The common thread among all the groups he hates is that they're self-made.  He lacks both the discipline and intelligence to be self-made.  That's why he's still sucking on his daddy's dick for $$$.  He HAS to, he can't make it on his own.  His little fantasy about having two degrees and working on a third is absurd.  In the first place; you don't spend that much time in college, in ANY degree program, and not know who Fredrich Nichi was.  In the second place; his third degree, nursing, is a rather intensive program.  It requires many, MANY hours of study and work.  You think anybody could be in the middle of that and still have the time to post on in internet forum for hours on end?  Unless of course his degree is like everything else in his life, just another spoon fed morsel from his daddy.  The only thing I've seen Foreman contribute to societ is a rather sad contribution.  The byproduct of his night with a crack whore produced the retard known as BigDyl.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Oh, so essentially you are a rich asshole who comes on here gloat about your 4.0 GPA and your superior "intellectual" abilities, among other things.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 4.0???? right





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will bet you 5K that Shiznit's dad makes no more than 50K a year and Shiznit is at some shit community college with a 2.35. GPA





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well if you have friends and can get pussy then a 3.0 is great; shiznit2169 has neither so he has no excuse for his 2.35 GPA.




If you actually had the brain to comprehend the english language, i simply like to prove idiots wrong by using evidence. He does not have ANYTHING to back up all of his factual achievements. Like i said, spend less time posting and more time in class where you need an education.

Also, why did you quote a post of mine in which i quoted foreman for his spelling errors since he makes fun of me for my spelling errors?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I think it's kind of obvious why he despises the rich and successful...........because he can't BE rich and successful.  The common thread among all the groups he hates is that they're self-made.  He lacks both the discipline and intelligence to be self-made.  That's why he's still sucking on his daddy's dick for $$$.  He HAS to, he can't make it on his own.  His little fantasy about having two degrees and working on a third is absurd.  In the first place; you don't spend that much time in college, in ANY degree program, and not know who Fredrich Nichi was.  In the second place; his third degree, nursing, is a rather intensive program.  It requires many, MANY hours of study and work.  You think anybody could be in the middle of that and still have the time to post on in internet forum for hours on end?  Unless of course his degree is like everything else in his life, just another spoon fed morsel from his daddy.  The only thing I've seen Foreman contribute to societ is a rather sad contribution.  The byproduct of his night with a crack whore produced the retard known as BigDyl.



I would hardly call the Republican Party self-made.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> If you actually had the brain to comprehend the english language, i simply like to prove idiots wrong by using evidence. He does not have ANYTHING to back up all of his factual achievements.* Like i said, spend less time posting and more time in class where you need an education*.
> 
> Also, why did you quote a post of mine in which i quoted foreman for his spelling errors since he makes fun of me for my spelling errors?




There is no meassurable way for you to prove you are more intellectual, although judging by your posts think you have "proven" something.  You have not.   


Alot of your posts contain immature vulgarities and insults that make you sound prepubescent.  You're just an asshole.  9 out 10 IM'ers agree.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would hardly call the Republican Party self-made.



Bah, you know the point I was making.  Quit picking nits.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I think it's kind of obvious why he despises the rich and successful...........because he can't BE rich and successful.  The common thread among all the groups he hates is that they're self-made.
> 
> *Leave it to a Republican to view obtaining corporate positions by playing golf with the wealthy and influential as being "self-made." Heckuva job, Brownie.
> *
> ...



I thought Republicans loved handouts to the wealthy. . .why get a hate-on about privilege?


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I think you've really hit on something here.  I was limiting the scope of Foreman's hatred to just the rich, but you're correct in increasing the scope.  Thinking back on Foreman's posts, he does hate the rich, whites, success, and conservatism.  Whatever happened to him, it must have been traumatic.  There are far too many things that may have happened to guess it though.




What the hell would a wingnut know about "conservatism?"


----------



## largepkg (Apr 12, 2006)

I see everyone is playing nice now.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I see everyone is playing nice now.




I'm more intellectual than you.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm more intellectual than you.




There's no doubt! I don't want to show how retarded I am so I keep my post short and to the point.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> What the hell would a wingnut know about "conservatism?"




What would a fudge-packer know about being gay?


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are such a fucking troll.  now you are going to make fun of someone because their parents aren't wealthy?  who has control over that?  besides, you despise the wealthy and successful, the hardworking.  Shit, what if he is adopted and* his dad is a minority?*  A poor minority, I know you are getting a hard-on just thinking about it.


If his dad was a minority you wouldnt be sticking up for him, you would be posting stats to show why he is a danger to all white people.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I am obviously a prime example of why *foreman hates me.* My dad basically grew up poor. He lived in a small apartment with both of his parents and two sisters. They didn't have a car and they went through a period of time without any electricity. He had to work 3 jobs as a kid starting at the age of 11 just to survive for his own good. He climbed up the ranks of the minority class by getting a degree at college and started from scratch at a small company.
> 
> Twenty-five years later, he is the vice president of one of the top businesses in New England. He had to work extremely hard for that and i am very fortunate to have parents who care. I admire him for that which is why i feel guilty when he is giving me money but i decline because i would prefer to do things my own way and spend the money that I earned.
> *
> ...


I don't hate you son, I don't even know you. I admire all hardworking moral people nomatter what their economic rating.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What would a fudge-packer know about being gay?




Is that the way you pretend to "debate?" You are usually one of the least informed people about any political subject I read on these forums, yet the quickest one to assert that you "know" something that you don't. Pretension might work as a political philosophy for an election or two, but it doesn't explain your lazy attitude toward your responsibilities as an American citizen. 

Obviously, you hang onto the "conservative" label as if it's a badge of honor, yet your knowledge of conservatism seems to be limited to memorized cliches from the wingnut end of the spectrum. 

As for the fudgepacking, would that be a "conservative" philosophy to be overly obsessed with the perceived sexual orientation of others, or merely another reflection of your own frustrated interest in having sex with anyone?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted by shiznit2169
> He climbed up the ranks of the minority class by getting a degree at college and started from scratch at a small company.



White people are a minority in New England?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> White people are a minority in New England?



They are the minority and the majority since there are no asians, blacks, or mexicans.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> White people are a minority in New England?




Let me correct this. He grew up in a small apartment in boston in an area that was pretty bad. I basically meant he didn't grow up in a wealthy area, he grew up in a neighborhood that was a low minority class. Therefore, he had to work extra hard just to get out of there and work his way up to the upper middle class.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Leave it to a Republican to view obtaining corporate positions by playing golf with the wealthy and influential as being "self-made." Heckuva job, Brownie.



Hmmmm...........I don't remember saying that about Foreman's dad.  But if you know the man well enough to insult him like that then that's between the two of you.



			
				kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Uh...didn't you jumpstart your career by sucking on the taxpayer's dick in the military?



Not sure about your description, but I saw an opportunity and took it.  The difference is that I'm proud of my choice.  I don't take handouts from my daddy and then go about bashing "rich whitey".

P.S.  What's up?  Foreman can fight his own battles so you're his designated bitch for the day?  If you're gonna play the role you should at least know it.  You're supposed to start every post with "True story".  And you haven't called anybody "Son" yet.  Come on, get with the program.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Let me correct this. He grew up in a small apartment in boston in an area that was pretty bad. I basically meant he didn't grow up in a wealthy area, he grew up in a neighborhood that was a low minority class. Therefore, he had to work extra hard just to get out of there and work his way up to the upper middle class.



Don't even bother trying to explain it shiznit.  You may as well be speaking Greek to them.  They don't understand the meaning of the word "work".  If it's not a handout from daddy or Big Brother they don't have a clue.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *  i *quoted foreman for his spelling errors since he makes fun of me for my spelling errors?


That is simple son, I do not claim to be a 4.0 student you do.....so try to prove it by spelling above an eighth grade level.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> White people are a minority in New England?



shiznit's grandpa was probably only middle class and to him that is poor.....and all the Irish in the neighborhood must be the minorities he is thinking of.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What would a fudge-packer know about being gay?


More *brilliant* posts, this is what we have come to expect from you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

Foreman, you must be the biggest loser to judge my gpa based on my spelling on a discussion forum. I could search for every one of your 32,000 posts and probably 90% of them would have spelling errors. The reason (i) am using (i) is because (i) am so used to hitting (i) when using the Word Document to type my papers and it automatically changes to an I. That way, (i) would save time by not having to hit SHIFT-I. The same goes for when (i) type dont, wont, cant, doesnt, youre, and so forth. It automatically adds the apostrophe. Do you understand?

The grammar police is looking for a new detective. You're perfect for them.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Foreman, you must be the biggest loser to judge my gpa based on my spelling on a discussion forum. *I could search for every one of your 32,000 posts and probably 90% of them would have spelling errors.* The reason (i) am using (i) is because (i) am so used to hitting (i) when using the Word Document to type my papers and it automatically changes to an I. That way, (i) would save time by not having to hit SHIFT-I. The same goes for when (i) type dont, wont, cant, doesnt, youre, and so forth. It automatically adds the apostrophe. Do you understand?
> 
> The grammar police is looking for a new detective. You're perfect for them.


Actually 99% have spelling errors, but I'm not a 4.0 student nor claim to have a 155 IQ.  and cfs3 is the grammar guy here so I will let him do his job. I hope putting people down makes you feel better about yourself son.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Actually 99% have spelling errors, but I'm not a 4.0 student nor claim to have a 155 IQ.  and cfs3 is the grammar guy here so I will let him do his job. I hope putting people down makes you feel better about yourself son.



Not people, just you.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Don't even bother trying to explain it shiznit.  You may as well be speaking Greek to them.  They don't understand the meaning of the word "work".  If it's not a handout from daddy or Big Brother they don't have a clue.


Not me bud, both my parents were High School dropouts who ended up owning their own businesses my father an AC/Refrigeration Repair Co and my Mom is a Bailbonds woman.  Granted she was married to a multi-millionaire who thought he would live forever so he never changed his will so she didn't get much money when he died, his daughter did and she squandered it like a spoiled brat whereas my mom used hers to start up her own bail biz and is doing six figures a year now.  My father worked for a college during the day and did his biz at night and weekends so I have seen hard work and I have seen spoiledness.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Not people, just you.


Do you really want me to look up all your insults on other members and prove you wrong yet again???? I will if you like.....I have the time


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...........I don't remember saying that about Foreman's dad.  But if you know the man well enough to insult him like that then that's between the two of you.
> 
> *Nice try.*
> 
> ...



I don't need to play anyone's "bitch." Just as brandishing your peepee by typing macho characters doesn't make you a stud.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> and cfs3 is the grammar guy here so I will let him do his job.




I've never seen any display of those qualifications.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> More *brilliant* posts, this is what we have come to expect from you.



It's simply his post with the nouns replaced.  But that would require the most basic level of reading comprehension, which you lack.  So, in additional to all the other evils he committed, Daddy didn't read to either?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Is that the way you pretend to "debate?"





			
				kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Uh...didn't you jumpstart your career by sucking on the taxpayer's dick in the military?



You're doing such a great job Sparky. Keep it up.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Not people, just you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> I've never seen any display of those qualifications.



Actually, proof reading for correct grammar is a _*single *_skill, so it would be a "qualification."


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If I'm boring, it's only because you have trouble debating.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> You're a just a dumb shit who knows so very little but has a big fucking mouth.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> No, you're fucked up for your own unique reasons.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> It's simply his post with the nouns replaced.  But that would require the most basic level of reading comprehension, which you lack.  So, in additional to all the other evils he committed, Daddy didn't read to either?





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> More *brilliant* posts, this is what we have come to expect from you.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You're doing such a great job Sparky. Keep it up.




Thanks. But your remarks really aren't much of a challenge.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



You had to pick and choose the posts to show, I could use all but a handful of your posts as an example.  Over 32,000 posts of inane material.

Hey, how's that third degree coming along?


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Actually, proof reading for correct grammar is a _*single *_skill, so it would be a "qualification."



Grammar has never been limited to a "single" skill, nor viewed as a singular qualification. Care to compare credentials?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Thanks. But your remarks really aren't much of a challenge.



That wasn't much of a retort, and you usually have some good ones...


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You had to pick and choose the posts to show, I could use all but a handful of your posts as an example.  Over 32,000 posts of inane material.
> 
> Hey, how's that third degree coming along?


Thats the point Einstein....you post the same excrement I do, but you try to play the intellectual  and you are not


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Grammar has never been limited to a "single" skill, nor viewed as a singular qualification. Care to compare credentials?



But proof reading for grammar is a single skill.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Actually, proof reading for correct grammar is a _*single *_skill, so it would be a "qualification."




Oh yeah...by the way - it is "proofreading." Case closed.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2006)

For all of you:


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats the point Einstein....you post the same excrement I do, but you try to play the intellectual  and you are not



Pfft!  I post much better excrement that you do!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...by the way - it is "proofreading." Case closed.



Good Lord!  I've been owned!  Quick, someone fine BigDyl.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It's simply his post with the nouns replaced. *But that would require the most basic level of reading comprehension*, which you lack. So, in additional to all the other evils he committed, Daddy didn't read to either?





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> But proof reading for grammar is a single skill.





			
				kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...by the way - it is "proofreading." Case closed.










Ok cfs3 (DOMS) just lost his job


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Good Lord!  I've been owned!  Quick, someone *fine* BigDyl.




You've run out of material.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok cfs3 (DOMS) just lost his job



This GIF is far from funny.  What exactly did you dad do to you to make you so fucked up?  What, is he a pederast?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You've run out of material.



This from someone who can be replace with a bot.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> This GIF is far from funny.  What exactly did you dad do to you to make you so fucked up?  What, is he a pederast?


Big baby....quit  crying you got owned  Tard


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> This from someone who can be replace with a bot.




Learn to defend yourself without projecting on to me.  Kthx.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Nice try.



That's it?  That's the best you got?  Damn, I was hoping for something as original as "Owned" or "Says you".  Oh well, guess you're just not up to it today. 



			
				kbm8795 said:
			
		

> No - but you took handouts from the taxpayers of the United States. And since there are other citizens who are prohibited from such opportunities, does that make you more of a "self-made" man because you used privilege?



Hmmm........Guess you're gonna have to define exactly what you call handouts.  I got a job and got paid.  Sorry, I didn't have the time you and Foreman did to be sucking on daddy's dick for a living.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's it?  That's the best you got?  Damn, I was hoping for something as original as "Owned" or "Says you".  Oh well, guess you're just not up to it today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm........Guess you're gonna have to define exactly what you call handouts.  I got a job and got paid.  Sorry, I didn't have the time you and Foreman did to be sucking on daddy's dick for a living.




You were in the military, bro. . .you were sucking on every daddy's dick in order to get that paycheck. . .and a slew of discounts/benefits and later freebies when the tour was over. And you did it knowing that there are other American citizens who aren't as privileged in receiving that same kind of opportunity. That's called a handout.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry but ALBOB was never in the military nor is a business owner, it is clear he is  a 40K Republican . He has some shit middle management job and dreams of the day he is upper class.....that day will never happen and I think deep inside he knows this and thats why he is so angery. I have met 100's of losers like him...he has no balls and will never amount to much.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> You were in the military, bro. . .you were sucking on every daddy's dick in order to get that paycheck. . .and a slew of discounts/benefits and later freebies when the tour was over. And you did it knowing that there are other American citizens who aren't as privileged in receiving that same kind of opportunity. That's called a handout.



The military isn't a handout, it is a job. It is a government job just as much as being a court clerk is a goverment job. What the hell would make you think that the military is a handout?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> He has obviously had some sort of traumatic experience.
> 
> I know the reason for some of my opinions on race are based on circumstances similar to what foreman described. My grandfather was killed in Vietnam, and my step-grandfather works as a farmer and has a 3rd grade education. My dads father worked in a paper mill. Yet both of my parents pulled themselves up several class ranks by their own merits. I went to public school in the 48th state in the country in terms of education, financed my own education, and have gone into substantial debt, and worked 7 years, 50-60 hours per week without getting paid. Because of this I have little tolerance for people who constantly make excuses. People CAN and DO succeed by their own merits. I think that people who constantly play the race card are just making excuses, their short comings typically could be remedied with a little conviction and determination. Things aren't fair for a lot of people. Fat people have it harder than most, ugly people have it harder, stupid people have it harder, skinny people have it harder, and YES, minorities have it harder. But I resent the perception in this country that because of skin color, people are entitled to lower standards and quota-based hiring systems.
> 
> ...


 
That was the best post you ever made.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

I do hope everyone will be here when Bushes term is at a end.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That was the best post you ever made.





Traitor.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Traitor.


What do you expect from a buddy of cfs3...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What do you expect from a buddy of cfs3...




I guess I feel betrayed.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Traitor.


 

That was the first time I ever saw him post something about his background.
I can read into him a little better.

You all need to get to know each other better.

So much hate here......


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That was the best post you ever made.



I agree with many of the things Clemeson says. It is not his logic that bothers me, but rather his personality that makes me want to puke.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What do you expect from a buddy of cfs3...


 
Your my buddy too, I really think it's pathetic how they all ganged up on you but if there is anyone here on IM who can handle it without putting his tail between his leg it's you.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I agree with many of the things Clemeson says. It is not his logic that bothers me, but rather his personality that makes me want to puke.


 
Thank you.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> You were in the military, bro. . .you were sucking on every daddy's dick in order to get that paycheck. . .and a slew of discounts/benefits and later freebies when the tour was over. And you did it knowing that there are other American citizens who aren't as privileged in receiving that same kind of opportunity. That's called a handout.



Based on your years of experience, would you care to elaborate on all the discounts/benefits and freebies I'm getting? 

Nah, didn't think so.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sorry but ALBOB was never in the military nor is a business owner, it is clear he is  a 40K Republican . He has some shit middle management job and dreams of the day he is upper class.....that day will never happen and I think deep inside he knows this and thats why he is so angery. I have met 100's of losers like him...he has no balls and will never amount to much.



Damn, ya' found me out.  Oh well, at least I can be comforted by the fact I'll always be one step ahead of you.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

He just comes off as an arrogant jerk.
He really must be happy that all these people ganged up on Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your my buddy too, I really think it's pathetic how they all ganged up on you but if there is anyone here on IM who can handle it without putting his tail between his leg it's you.


I really enjoyed this thread when you joined the group of losers and racists trying to bash me......I can honestly say I didnt expect that. Thankx


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry Mr mid management but you are 3 or 4 steps behind me.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He just comes off as an arrogant jerk.
> He really must be happy that all these people ganged up on Foreman.



I enjoyed the battle for the most part. Both sides eventually resorted to low blows and questionable tactics to win. Just as the saying from the late 90s goes:
"Arguing over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics, even if you win, you are still retarded!"

With that being said, I will still probably lock up with somebody within the week over a comment posted.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed this thread when you joined the group of losers and racists trying to bash me......I can honestly say I didnt expect that. Thankx


Where? I never went against anyone other than Clemson.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the battle for the most part. Both sides eventually resorted to low blows and questionable tactics to win. Just as the saying from the late 90s goes:
> "Arguing over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics, even if you win, you are still retarded!"
> 
> With that being said, I will still probably lock up with somebody within the week over a comment posted.


 note to self: attack KelJu within the next week or two for no reason at all.


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2006)

You know what you did.......I will get you and your little dog to.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> The military isn't a handout, it is a job. It is a government job just as much as being a court clerk is a goverment job. What the hell would make you think that the military is a handout?




Uh...discounted services, lifelong benefits, free tuition. . .sounds like a handout to me. A handout for only select citizens, too.

People who enlist in the military don't compete for the job on the level of a civil service position. They get promoted just like every other bureaucratic outfit - based more on who you know and who likes you than what you are capable of doing in the position. That ain't self-made.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the battle for the most part. Both sides eventually *resorted to low blows* and questionable tactics to win. Just as the saying from the late 90s goes:
> "Arguing over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics, even if you win, you are still retarded!"
> 
> With that being said, I will still probably lock up with somebody within the week over a comment posted.


 
I agree, the low blows on BigD made me feel bad for him.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Based on your years of experience, would you care to elaborate on all the discounts/benefits and freebies I'm getting?
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.



See other post for a sample. And if you ever filled out an employment application, or a state/federal government form, you know what I'm talking about. 

You never turned a paycheck back or offered to retreat from a single discount or benefit, did ya? But hey. . .it's all good. The military has been taking a lot of those illegal immigrants out of desperation - they just can't find many able-bodied young Republicans to go fight the Party's war.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> note to self: attack KelJu within the next week or two for no reason at all.



You and I have already gone at it before, and I do not want to do that again.
I can pick apart an argument with the best of them, so going into it with someone like Clemson isn't hard, but you are impossible to argue with. I could construct a perfect flawless argument, just to have you pull something out of your ass that I said 8 months ago to contradict what I am saying now.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree, the low blows on BigD made me feel bad for him.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> You and I have already gone at it before, and I do not want to do that again.
> I can pick apart an argument with the best of them, so going into it with someone like Clemson isn't hard, but you are impossible to argue with. I could construct a perfect flawless argument, just to have you pull something out of your ass that I said 8 months ago to contradict what I am saying now.




Don't we have a database application to be coding?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Uh...discounted services, lifelong benefits, free tuition. . .sounds like a handout to me. A handout for only select citizens, too.
> 
> People who enlist in the military don't compete for the job on the level of a civil service position. They get promoted just like every other bureaucratic outfit - based more on who you know and who likes you than what you are capable of doing in the position. That ain't self-made.



You do not know shit about the military. The above all sounds like shit you heard other people say, or shit you saw on TV. I was so close to going into the Marines right out of high school. I did a ton of research before signing my name on the dotted line. I talked to a recruiter, went to the MAPS center where I took a physical, was tested on the ASVAB, and talked to a CO about what I would be doing in the military. My ASVAB score was very high, but it did not mean I could pick my job. I talked to three of my friends who were both serving in the US Army, and they both told me that the GI bill doesn't pay for all of your tuition. You get a certain amount, and it usually isn't enough to pay for all of your expenses while you are in college. My next door neighbor in the dooms was in the Air force, and he has to work a job while also serving in the Reserves while in college, because the GI bill barely paid half of his expenses. Retirement benefits are only given to members who made the military a career. You must serve for up to 10 years just to get any type of retirement. Hell, almost any decent civilian job has a 401K plan.
To get these benefits, you must go through boot camp, which really fucking sucks, then you have to dedicate your life to the military for the next 4 years (6 during wartime). You may be living in a tent for 6 years, preying to not stop on a landmine, getting shot at every week. You put your life on the line, just to watch the news and hear how nobody supports the war that you get to see your friends dying in everyday. The amount of discipline is insane, and you watch people go off to war to come on different than the people they were when they left. You see horrible things, and you usually end up doing horrible things in the name of duty.

You get promoted with time in, plus positive scores on your evaluations. You automatically start out with a promotion if you have a college degree when you enlist. If you make high on the ASVAB you will get better jobs that promote faster, because you are more valuable to the Military, so they want to hold on to you. There is very little buddy buddy ass kissing promotions going on. YOU MUST DO YOU JOB AT AN ACCPTIBLE LEVEL or you will be sent to the kitchen. If you think that the military accepts incompetent solders to do important jobs where lives are at, then you are a fucking retard.  

Now tell me again, how are the benefits received from the US military are considered a handout? By the way, the benefits are given to anyone who is willing to sign up for the military and risk their life. The military is so far from a handout program that there isn't a comparison. 
In the end I didn't do it, because I didn't trust the government to keep my best interest in mind. Best decision I ever made, because exactly 8 months later 9/11 happened.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Don't we have a database application to be coding?



Its soooooo fucking boring. I wonder if Jodi would do it for me, and I could pay her with pay pal.

All I have to do is right a server GUI in VB.Net, and add enough functionality to the .Net application to access records stored in SQL Server.
The only thing I have left to do is right the Stored Procedures in SQL, but I just can???t get motivated to do it.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 12, 2006)

Illegals:

Please go back home.

You don't respect America.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> You do not know shit about the military. The above all sounds like shit you heard other people say, or shit you saw on TV. I was so close to going into the Marines right out of high school.
> 
> *Listen son. . .I was on military bases before your parents were old enough to even think about begging at the condom counter at your local drug store. And after over 20 years working as a journalist, don't try to lob a line of crap that there aren't medical services, dental services, PX discounts, tuition benefits and job preferential treatment in school and employment opportunities for those who serve in the armed forces. Many states have non-discrimination laws which specifically mention veteran status, and National Guard members, if called to duty, are generally allowed to step right back into their job when they come home.
> 
> ...



Yeah. . .and you missed all those big cash payout bonuses they've been offering for personnel to enlist, re-enlist or extend their duty.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Illegals:
> 
> Please go back home.
> 
> You don't respect America.



Ya know, I've been thinking a lot about that. Seems to me that. . .oh, say 140 years ago or so, we had a region of the United States that decided to secede, and the people living there (well, most of the white ones) didn't want to be American citizens any longer. They created their own flag, and that battle flag that they fought for 130 years to keep flying over their state capitols, claiming it was their heritage even though it was used to attack legal American citizens during that war. 

After the war was over, the white plantation owners didn't like having some of their land parceled off to the freed citizens (meaning the black ones) so they didn't reapply for American citizenship - uh uh - they wanted amnesty so that they could have their property rights back and stop the carpetbaggers and the negroids from runnin' their government and getting all the good land. 

Yet they still wave that old battle flag in our faces claiming it's their "heritage". .. you know, just like the Irish do all over the country on St. Pat's Day, and the Italians do in New York.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Its soooooo fucking boring. I wonder if Jodi would do it for me, and I could pay her with pay pal.
> 
> All I have to do is right a server GUI in VB.Net, and add enough functionality to the .Net application to access records stored in SQL Server.
> The only thing I have left to do is right the Stored Procedures in SQL, but I just can???t get motivated to do it.


I'll write it in assembly and then break it down to binary for you but backwards then you can work your way from their...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I'll write it in assembly and then break it down to binary for you but backwards then you can work your way from their...




True Story, I'll write you some nice shell code complete with a NOP sled.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2006)

keep on posting KMB, this the stuff people ignore or tend to forget by convenience.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Illegals:
> 
> Please go back home.
> 
> You don't respect America.





  I agree with you. Scary stuff...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 13, 2006)

^ My position on ILLegals is all about NUMBERS.

I think they do hard work.  Yes, they do work nobody will do.  And they work for a pittance - sometimes.

But: there are so many illegals here that the system is being burdened.

Education: by law taxpayers have to pay for ILLegag children.

Medical Care - Pregnancy: pregant women come to California and the hospitals have to admit them them, for the birth.

Who pays?  The taxpayers, and the child is automatically a U.S. citizen.

These are called "Anchor Babies."


----------



## largepkg (Apr 13, 2006)

Stop it! I'm not supposed to agree with you. You're the enemy.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2006)

kbm8795 said:
			
		

> Ya know, I've been thinking a lot about that. Seems to me that. . .oh, say 140 years ago or so, we had a region of the United States that decided to secede, and the people living there (well, most of the white ones) didn't want to be American citizens any longer. They created their own flag, and that battle flag that they fought for 130 years to keep flying over their state capitols, claiming it was their heritage even though it was used to attack legal American citizens during that war.
> 
> After the war was over, the white plantation owners didn't like having some of their land parceled off to the freed citizens (meaning the black ones) so they didn't reapply for American citizenship - uh uh - they wanted amnesty so that they could have their property rights back and stop the carpetbaggers and the negroids from runnin' their government and getting all the good land.
> 
> Yet they still wave that old battle flag in our faces claiming it's their "heritage". .. you know, just like the Irish do all over the country on St. Pat's Day, and the Italians do in New York.



Good point, I can;t argue with that dude.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> You do not know shit about the military. The above all sounds like shit you heard other people say, or shit you saw on TV. I was so close to going into the Marines right out of high school. I did a ton of research before signing my name on the dotted line. I talked to a recruiter, went to the MAPS center where I took a physical, was tested on the ASVAB, and talked to a CO about what I would be doing in the military. My ASVAB score was very high, but it did not mean I could pick my job. I talked to three of my friends who were both serving in the US Army, and they both told me that the GI bill doesn't pay for all of your tuition. You get a certain amount, and it usually isn't enough to pay for all of your expenses while you are in college. My next door neighbor in the dooms was in the Air force, and he has to work a job while also serving in the Reserves while in college, because the GI bill barely paid half of his expenses. Retirement benefits are only given to members who made the military a career. You must serve for up to 10 years just to get any type of retirement. Hell, almost any decent civilian job has a 401K plan.
> To get these benefits, you must go through boot camp, which really fucking sucks, then you have to dedicate your life to the military for the next 4 years (6 during wartime). You may be living in a tent for 6 years, preying to not stop on a landmine, getting shot at every week. You put your life on the line, just to watch the news and hear how nobody supports the war that you get to see your friends dying in everyday. The amount of discipline is insane, and you watch people go off to war to come on different than the people they were when they left. You see horrible things, and you usually end up doing horrible things in the name of duty.
> 
> You get promoted with time in, plus positive scores on your evaluations. You automatically start out with a promotion if you have a college degree when you enlist. If you make high on the ASVAB you will get better jobs that promote faster, because you are more valuable to the Military, so they want to hold on to you. There is very little buddy buddy ass kissing promotions going on. YOU MUST DO YOU JOB AT AN ACCPTIBLE LEVEL or you will be sent to the kitchen. If you think that the military accepts incompetent solders to do important jobs where lives are at, then you are a fucking retard.
> ...



Dude, you're taking this WAY too seriously.  This isn't about facts.  We all dispensed with facts looooooong ago.  This is nothing more than a flame war.  You get to say anything you want and there's not a damn thing they can do about it.  We go back and forth for a few days until both sides get bored, then we move on.  Don't get bent out of shape over nothing.  

P.S. to maniclion:  Speaking of "them".  A few pages ago I made a remark about "them" that you took offense to.  I'm not sure why you felt included in "them".  Your opinions are based on having been there, done that and gotten the t-shirt.  While I don't always agree with your opinions, I certainly respect them because I know how you came by them.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 13, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Dude, you're taking this WAY too seriously.  This isn't about facts.  We all dispensed with facts looooooong ago.  This is nothing more than a flame war.  You get to say anything you want and there's not a damn thing they can do about it.  We go back and forth for a few days until both sides get bored, then we move on.  Don't get bent out of shape over nothing.
> 
> P.S. to maniclion:  Speaking of "them".  A few pages ago I made a remark about "them" that you took offense to.  I'm not sure why you felt included in "them".  Your opinions are based on having been there, done that and gotten the t-shirt.  While I don't always agree with your opinions, I certainly respect them because I know how you came by them.




Who said you were allowed out of the nursing home? Enough of your senile dribble. Go to your room and put your depends back on. You're leaking all over the place!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Dude, you're taking this WAY too seriously.  This isn't about facts.  We all dispensed with facts looooooong ago.  This is nothing more than a flame war.  You get to say anything you want and there's not a damn thing they can do about it.  We go back and forth for a few days until both sides get bored, then we move on.  Don't get bent out of shape over nothing.
> 
> P.S. to maniclion:  Speaking of "them".  A few pages ago I made a remark about "them" that you took offense to.  I'm not sure why you felt included in "them".  Your opinions are based on having been there, done that and gotten the t-shirt.  While I don't always agree with your opinions, I certainly respect them because I know how you came by them.



I am not upset or anything. That is just how I argue a point. Maybe I should tone it down a notch, because everyone assumes that I get emotional over this stuff when I am just an agressive debater. I try my best to only use facts in anything and everything that I post, so I guess I come off as too serious. If you knew in in real life, you would see that when I am not debating an arguement, I am very laid back.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am not upset or anything. That is just how I argue a point. Maybe I should tone it down a notch, because everyone assumes that I get emotional over this stuff when I am just an agressive debater. I try my best to only use facts in anything and everything that I post, so I guess I come off as too serious. If you knew in in real life, you would see that when I am not debating an arguement, I am very laid back.



That's my whole point, you're still debating.  Debate in this thread is dead.  As a matter of fact, the thread is pretty much dead.  Now we move on and find another topic to trash each other over.

Next time just relax and have fun.  You said it yourself, "arguing over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics................"


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's my whole point, you're still debating.  Debate in this thread is dead.  As a matter of fact, the thread is pretty much dead.  Now we move on and find another topic to trash each other over.
> 
> Next time just relax and have fun.  You said it yourself, "arguing over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics................"




I also said that I would be arguing with someone in the next day or say, so I am my own worse enemy. I do think, that maybe I have been going for the throat a little too much lately. From now on, I will try to take a friendlier approach to the debates.


----------

